#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-16
<virusuy> buenas!
<virusuy> miru quien llego , mi amigo el charrua
<virusuy> @google Charrua
<charrua> virusuy: Charrúa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charr%C3%BAa>; charrúa - Definición - WordReference.com: <http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/charr%C3%BAa>; Charrua | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/pages/Charrua/108243649199736>; Restaurante Charrua : Especialistas en Parilla: <http://www.elcharrua.com/>; .:Charrua a Full.com.ar:. | (1 more message)
<virusuy> che charrua, que hora es?
<virusuy> @time
<charrua> virusuy: 11:13 PM, May 15, 2011
<virusuy> @seen ratman
<charrua> virusuy: I have not seen ratman.
<virusuy> @seen #ubuntu-uy ratman
<charrua> virusuy: I have not seen ratman.
<magu42> virusuy⟿ juega
<virusuy> jajaj
<virusuy> tiene buenos comandos el charrua
<magu42> botito cambió a charrua?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> mas nuestro
<magu42> supybot igual?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> por ahroa toy probando los plugins que ya tiene
<virusuy> despues me pondre a desarrollar los propios
<magu42> nunca pude meterle los plugins  :-(
<magu42> de phyton nada
<virusuy> @reverse hola
<charrua> virusuy: hola
<virusuy> @underline hola
<charrua> virusuy: hola
<virusuy> @calc 22*1.22
<charrua> virusuy: Error: The command "calc" is available in the Google and Math plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "calc".
<virusuy> @Math calc 22*2
<charrua> virusuy: 44
<virusuy> @convert 1 meter to centimeter
<charrua> virusuy: 100
<virusuy> pah, esa funcionalidad esta buena, tendria que traducirla
<virusuy> y cambiarle el parametro a algo mas facil
<virusuy> onda @convertir
<virusuy> @base decimal binary 899
<charrua> virusuy: Error: 'decimal' is not a valid base.
<virusuy> magu42: charrua tiene su espacio en lauchpad
<virusuy> launchpad*
<virusuy> por ahora vacio, pero en cualquier momento arranca con fuerza
<magu42> link?
<magu42> ahh  ta
<virusuy> https://launchpad.net/charrua
<magu42> ok
<virusuy> @convertir hexadecimal binary 7F
<charrua> virusuy: Error: "convertir" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> @buscar ubuntu-uy
<charrua> virusuy: Ubuntu Uruguay | Comunidad de usuarios Ubuntu Linux del Uruguay: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/>; Obtener Ubuntu | Ubuntu Uruguay: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/603>; Forums | Ubuntu Uruguay: <http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum>; Página de Información de Ubuntu-uy: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-uy>; Autentificación del Administrador de Ubuntu- (2 more messages)
<virusuy> esta muy completo y re bien programado este bot che
<magu42> lo que nunca pude fué , meter el plugin para comparar con malas palabras y luego kikear
<magu42> @seen magu42
<charrua> magu42: magu42 was last seen in #ubuntu-uy 1 minute and 33 seconds ago: <magu42> lo que nunca pude fué , meter el plugin para comparar con malas palabras y luego kikear
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> jejejeje
<virusuy> si 
<virusuy> tene que meterlo en la carpeta plugins
<virusuy> y cargarlo con load plugin
<virusuy> mientras nerdeo me bajo star wars 4
<virusuy> @uptime
<charrua> virusuy: I have been running for 26 minutes and 8 seconds.
<magu42> ahh  ya lo abandoné , ni sé que hice con el
<magu42> poca documentación , pocos conocimientos = desanimo 
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> @quit
<virusuy> tiene buenas funciones
<virusuy> estaria bueno usarlo para algunas cosas puntuales
<virusuy> es util, para todo
<virusuy> si se la da utilidad es re util
<magu42> me gusta lo de detectar malas palabras y avisarle al usuario y si la repite kick y si la repite ban
<magu42> y la de encontrar respuestas a preguntas muy repetidas
<magu42> como hace el de #ubuntu-es
<magu42> @grub2
<charrua> magu42: Error: "grub2" is not a valid command.
<virusuy> @quit
<m4v> virusuy: si quieren a kubot en el canal lo único que tiene que hacer es preguntar
<virusuy> m4v: es buena idea
<virusuy> igual eso no lo decido yo
<virusuy> solo estaba probando un bot de supybot casero
<virusuy> pero es buena idea
<virusuy> :-)
<m4v> solo te comento que está la opción :)
<m4v> virusuy: programas algo de python?
<virusuy> m4v: poco
<virusuy> autodidacta mas que nada
<virusuy> tu desarrollas en python ?
<m4v> algo, solo en los bots de Ubuntu (ubottu y kubot más que nada)
<virusuy> ambos corren sobre supybot verdad?
<m4v> si
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> voy a revisar mañana esos proyectos en launchpad
<m4v> virusuy: http://jussi01.com/2011/04/30/bugs-in-ubottustormyfacts/
<m4v> devel es la rama que usa ubottu, stormyfacts la que usa kubot
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> m4v: vi un par de bugs que son faciles de resolver
<virusuy> pero ya es muy tarde.. mañana los revisare y veré si puedo solucionarlo 
<virusuy> pero antes voy a bajar el ubot
<m4v> virusuy: no hay apuro :), nosotros nos tomamos el tiempo también :p
<virusuy> jajaja
<m4v> podés idlear en -bots-devel y ver los commits
<m4v> creo que hoy hice 4 commits, después de 1 mes sin hacer nada.
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> me voy 
<virusuy> nos vemos
<orugaman> hola a todos
<orugaman> alguien ahi¿?
<orugaman> tengo problemas con mi webcam
<orugaman> no logro q funcione
<orugasam> hola
<orugasam> hay alguien?
<orugasam> help
<yopix> hola
<Joselo> Hola a todos
<Joselo> una duda que no puedo resolver con google, y no se si alguien mas tuvo el mismo problema
<Joselo> no puedo controlar el audio en kde
<Joselo> osea
<Joselo> no puedo controlar los canales left y right por separado
<Joselo> alguien usa kubuntu????
<nacho> hola, buenas tardes..como andan?
<nacho> hola, buenas tardes..como andan?
<magu42> hola
<nacho> hola magu, soy nuevo por aca
<magu42> bien
<nacho> queria preguntar una bobada en verdad..y no da para hacer esta pregunta en el foro
<nacho> me preguntaba si aca venden pegotines de linux o ubuntu
<nacho> y donde los podia comprar...
<magu42> en la fiesta de lanzamiento de 11.04 se entregaban a voluntad
<nacho> uhhh...
<magu42> el que los tiene es eduardoR
<magu42> si le quedan , claro
<nacho> tenes idea del user que los haces?? de verdad quiero uno para mi notebook
<nacho> dale perfecto
<magu42> mas tarde seguro que entra nacho 
<nacho> como me podre comunicar con el?
<nacho> ta, muchas gracias
<magu42> nacho⟿ después de las 22hs , probablemente ande por aqui
<nacho> soy bastante nuevo en linux, pero estoy bastante colgado...no me paso totalmente por herramientas que uso para diseñar, el paquete de adobe
<magu42> nacho⟿ no es recomenble pasarse todo a otro SO que no conoces bien aún
<magu42> recomendable*
<nacho> no claro, en la notebook tengo ubuntu 10.10 y win 7
<nacho> y en la pc desk win7
<magu42> herrramientas en gnu/linux  sobran, pero son diferentes
<Joselo> buenas, alguien usa kubuntu? no puedo balancear el volumen izquierdo/derecho por separado
<nacho> si magu, pero uso el paquete de diseño web, de adobe y la verdad es muy poderoso, nada se compara...lamentablemente...
<magu42> Joselo⟿ no uso kubuntu , pero en un terminal haces  alsamixer  y deberian aparecer 
<Joselo> gracias magu42
<Joselo> lo voy a probar
<magu42> nacho⟿ usa los dos SO, cada uno para diferentes cosas
<magu42> Joselo⟿ :-)
<Joselo> es que quiero irme pasando paulatinamente de ubuntu a kubuntu
<Joselo> y en ubuntu, pulseaudio anda muy bien
<Joselo> pero kmix es algo inferior, o no lo se configurar
<magu42> Joselo⟿ está bueno kde, pero tiene algunas cosas diferentes
<nacho> si magu, por ahora estoy en esa...aparte tambien uno herramientas para componer musica...
<magu42> nacho⟿ hay  muchas herramientas en linux, algunas iguales ,otras mejores y otras inferiores
<magu42> pero lo mas dificil el la costumbre
<magu42> es la *
<nacho> si, ya probe algunas...pero no se comparan, al menos las que yo uso
<magu42> nacho⟿ por eso, trabaja en win, y navega tranquilo en linux , por el momento
<nacho> siii...
<magu42> hay personas que usan inkscape y encuentran horribel corel
<magu42> horrible*
<nacho> si es como todo, claro que es costumbre en usar algunos programas...me ire acostumbrando...y espero algun dia poder pasarme completamente
<nacho> la filosofia del asunto es lo que mas me gusta...
<magu42> nacho⟿ no tienes apuro, todos cuando empezamos con un nuevo SO andamos perdidos
<nacho> igualmente soy estudiante de informatica bastante avanzado, y desarrollador web, me manejo bien y aprendo rapido...jeje, hace una semana que lo estoy usando y voy bien
<magu42> nacho⟿ entonces estás obligado a entender Gnu/linux  :-)
<pandote> cuales son las mayores diferencias entre kubuntu y ubuntu?
<magu42> pandote⟿ kubuntu usa kde que es un poco mas pesado y ubuntu usa gnome
<magu42> como entorno de escritorio, el OS en si mismo es igual
<Joselo> las diferencias son las propias del entorno (kde en vez de gnome)
<virusuy> buenobueno
<Joselo> kcalc no es igual a gnome-calc, por ejemplo
<virusuy> arranco movida la noche
<virusuy> buenas noches primero... 
<virusuy> pah, ni magu42 me saluda
<virusuy> esto es raro
<magu42> virusuy⟿ perdón andaba en la cocina
<virusuy> magu42: dale anda a cocinar
<magu42> escuche la alarma ahora
<virusuy> claramente vemos quien manda en esa familia
<virusuy> :)
<magu42> nahh  charlaba con mi esposa
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> yo de cocina ni hablar, pero igual manda ella obviamente
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> eso es buenisimo, la aceptación en primer lugar
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-17
<magu42> son años!!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ el unity 2D  se ve igual que el viejo gnome?
<virusuy> magu42: ni ahi
<virusuy> se ve como a unity
<virusuy> pero sin efectos visuales
<magu42> ah entonces no se como hice que el note arrancara en gnome pero medio raro
<virusuy> m4v: ping
<virusuy> jajaja
<magu42> el 11.04 no me va a ganar!!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ igual no creo que sea unity el problema, creo que es el kernel 2.6.38
<magu42> kubuntu y lubuntu 11.04  tampoco andan en esa notebook
<m4v> virusuy: pong
<virusuy> m4v: sabes que baje el source de ubbot
<virusuy> pero tengo un problema para compilar una libreria de python
<virusuy> pysqlite
<virusuy> mas precisamente
<virusuy> ejecuto python setup.py build
<virusuy> y me devuelve
<virusuy> _sqlite.c:27:20: fatal error: Python.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<virusuy> compilation terminated.
<m4v> compilar
<m4v> está en los repos
<m4v> creo que es python-sqlite
<virusuy> oh
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> exactamente se llama asi
<virusuy> :-P
<virusuy> soy de la vieja escuela :-P
<m4v> ojo que hay 2 versiones de sqlite, stormyfacts usa una más nueva
<m4v> virusuy: ese python-sqlite es para Encyclopedia, el viejo plugins de factos (que usa actualmente ubottu)
<virusuy> pero para factos cual uso ?
<virusuy> porque el bug que reportate es en factos
<m4v> virusuy: Encyclopedia se va a reemplazar en algún momento por Stormyfacts, que es el que usa kubot
<m4v> virusuy: debe estar indicado el plugin en el título
<m4v> virusuy: que bug?
<virusuy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/764867
<m4v> ok, ese es de stormyfacts
<m4v> tenés que usar la rama stormyfacts, en devel no está el plugin
<m4v> virusuy: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/stormyfacts
<virusuy> m4v: cool
<m4v> virusuy: los bugs fáciles está marcados con el tag junior-task
<virusuy> los relativos a Stormyfacts?
<virusuy> o a ubuntu-bots en general ?
<m4v> virusuy: ese bug en particular no lo creo tan sencillo de arreglar (tenés que estar familiarizado con el código de la protección contra flood de Stormyfacts)
<m4v> virusuy: ubuntu-bots en general
<m4v> pero estoy seguro que puse algunos junior-tasks para stormyfacts
<virusuy> los voy a buscar y revisar :-D
<virusuy> cualquier cosa te aviso, no hay problema verdad?
<m4v> virusuy: para stormyfacts necesitas python-storm
<m4v> virusuy: ok :)
<virusuy> si ya lo estaba bajando
<m4v> virusuy: puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-bots-devel, está tsimpson para que preguntes aparte de mí
<virusuy> tsimpson habla en ingles o español ?
<virusuy> bah, es un canal en ingles
<m4v> inglés
<virusuy> pregunta obvia la mia :-D
<m4v> sabés ingles? :p
<virusuy> m4v: sip
<magu42> virusuy⟿ los cambios del sitio se deben a que pasaron a drupal 7 ?
<virusuy> magu42: desconozco
<virusuy> hace rato que ando perdido por aca
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> posiblemente si
<magu42> a vos te va a gustar,  era como vos querias no?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> ni mas ni menos
<magu42> jeje
<virusuy> ahora cuando venga capeluto hablaremos mejor
<virusuy> pero si, tal cual lo queria
<virusuy> asi vale la pena entrar. bien sobrio
<magu42> ahh se fué , después le preguantamos
<magu42> ahora no entra directamente en el blog,  sino en una ventana más general
<magu42> ta bueno
<virusuy> m4v: entorno de dearrollo listo :-D
<virusuy> magu42: si, me gusto, igual le falta
<magu42> pero quedó mucho mejor
<magu42> lo de las fotos habria que discutirlo jaja
<virusuy> jajajajja
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> :-D
 * magu42 vuelve en un rato
<m4v> virusuy: http://m4v.com.ar/ubuntu/stormyfacts_readme.html (no está completo igual)
 * magu42 ´s back
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ gran cambio al sitio,  lo pasaste a drupal 7 ?
<pcapeluto> magu42: que tal, no aún no hice el cambio de Drupal 7, lo que ves es solo HTML básico
<magu42> recien hablabamos con virus ,que quedó bien de bien
<pcapeluto> que texto usas para que te quede a flechita luego del nombre en IRC?
<pcapeluto> Lo que hice en el sitio fue crear una portada para dar acceso a los diferentes servicios de la comunidad
<magu42> y yo encantado que volaron al toque el spam, realmente lo odio
<pcapeluto> así separamos las cosas
<magu42> son caracters unicode pc
<pcapeluto> el Spamm me tiene cansado
<pcapeluto> estoy todos los días sacando comentarios y bloqueando usuarios
<magu42> y....  hay que perseguirlos , no queda otra
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ los caracteres unicode los encontrás en el mapa de caracteres
<pcapeluto> Si si... pensé que era algo propio del IRC
<magu42> no es propio del irc, que yo sepa
<magu42> pará que pruebo
<pcapeluto> Con el tema de las animaciones de las fotos se me había complicado porque en IE se veía ESPANTOSO
<pcapeluto> así que debí escribir más código para los IE
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> Hay un 13% de accesos con IE
<magu42> jaja  eso es bueno en realidad, salvo para el administrador de la pagina ☺
<magu42> en writer al menos los unicode funcionan
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ mayus control u  2665  y enter
<pcapeluto> Firefox	59.5 %
<pcapeluto> Google Chrome 24.2 %
<pcapeluto> MS Internet Explorer 11.5 %
<pcapeluto> Opera 2.3 %
<pcapeluto> Safari 1 %
<pcapeluto> ♥
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<magu42> eso!
<pcapeluto> Me aparece un corazón !!!!
<pcapeluto> Re gay ese unicode en esta charla
<magu42> claro  2665 es el codigo para corazón
<pcapeluto> jjaajja
<magu42> aplicaciones/accesorios/mapa de caracteres  poné en común hay miles
<magu42> lo marcas y abajo aparece el codigo
<pcapeluto> Si si... hay toneladas, pero quise ver el de Persa Antiguo y no me deja... quería escribir "Ta buena la mujer de Leonidas" pero me quedaré con las ganas
<magu42> pahh  salado el persa antiguo jaja
<magu42> 𐏊  que será esto
<pcapeluto> Toy viendo el tráfico que tenemos muy lindas gráficas .... muy lindos números
<magu42> lindos numeros significa abundantes?
<pcapeluto> En lo que va del mes llevamos más de 20000 vistantes únicos
<pcapeluto> Somos Uruguay.... debe ser bueno eso jejejej
<magu42> que lo tiró!! 
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ alguien te va a saltar por la publicidad que está arriba, esto seguro :-)
<pcapeluto> Y estamos hablando de un sitio de Software Libre, ni más ni menos, venimos uy bien
<pcapeluto> Ah....
<pcapeluto> ya saltaron
<pcapeluto> anteriormente
<magu42> jaja
<pcapeluto> pero es necesario
<magu42> me imaginé
<pcapeluto> Si alguien desea colaborar para pagar el Host... genial
<pcapeluto> pero ta
<magu42> solventan gastos
<magu42> eso
<pcapeluto> Claro... fijate que estamos con un contrato de transferencia de 20Gb menusales
<magu42> el que se queje puede pagar el hosting y listo
<magu42> nadie se opone :-)
<pcapeluto> Claro jeje... pero igual estamos viendo otras opciones más económicas
<pcapeluto> el tema es que el grupo creció muchísimo
<magu42> si , en el lanzamiento algo hablaron 
<pcapeluto> Hoy quiero tratar en la charla el tema del reparto de CD's
<magu42> ahh ok
<pcapeluto> Ese es otro tema que se ve complicado por la cantidad de pedidos que hay
<pcapeluto> realmente HAY MUCHA GENTE
<pcapeluto> Fijate que en el evento solo teníamos los CD's del 10.10
<pcapeluto> y de los 250 quedaron tan solo 60 discos
<pcapeluto> En un rato
<magu42> estubo bueno eso
<pcapeluto> Si...
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ como y vuelvo
<matii> hola
<matii> HOLA
<matii> NESESITO AYUDA
<pcapeluto> Si hubieramos tenido el del 11.04 se entregaban más aún
<pcapeluto> Que tal Matii
<pcapeluto> Bienvenido
<matii> GRACIAS
<matii> BN BN
<matii> INSTALE
<matii> EL UBUNTU
<matii> HOY
<matii> EN MI LAPTOP
<matii> PERO NO PUEDO CONFIGURAR EL INTERNET
<matii> ?
<matii> COMO HAGO
<pcapeluto> Que herror te da?
<matii> COMO 
<matii> A MI NO ME APARECE NADA
<matii> ES KE NO SE KE HACER
<matii> TENGO
<matii> UNA TOSHIBA SATELLITR
<pcapeluto> Que versión de Ubuntu instalaste?
<matii> LA 10.04
<matii> TE AGRADESCO SI ME AYUDAS
<pcapeluto> Bien, tenés arriba a la derecha, en la barra, más o menos por donde está la fecha y la hora un ícono que es para la red
<matii> SI
<matii> KE LE HAGO
<matii> ?
<pcapeluto> Si le hacés click con el botón derecho te abre un menú donde te da la opción de configurar la red
<pcapeluto> Si te pregunta una clave es la misma con la que entras al sistema
<matii> EE
<matii> NO ME APARECE
<pcapeluto> Que te aparece?
<matii> CONECTAR A OTRA RED INALAMBRICA OCULTA
<matii> CREAR UNA RED INALAMBRICA
<matii> NUEVA
<pcapeluto> BOTON DERECHO
<matii> EDITAR
<matii> LAS CONEXIONES
<matii> ?
<pcapeluto> eso
<matii> ESE
<matii> AHORA
<matii> ?
<matii> CONEXIOES DE RED
<matii> ME APARECE
<pcapeluto> una imágen vale más que mil palabras, imaginate lo que vale un video entonces
<pcapeluto> visitate este enlace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCuHjT5Hi4
<matii> PERO
<matii> YO SOLO KIERO CONECTAR EL WIFI
<pcapeluto> Ah
<pcapeluto> no es Internet entonces
<pcapeluto> ?
<matii> NOO
<matii> ES SOLO WIFI
<matii> TENGO UN RUTER
<matii> KE ANDA IMPEKABLE
<matii> PERO NO ME CONECTA
<matii> EL WIFI EN UBUNTU 
<pcapeluto> Ah... como dijiste que no podías entrar a internet supuse que no podías configurar el ADSL
<pcapeluto> Perdón
<matii> PERDON YO KE NO ME EXPLIKE BIEN
<pcapeluto> Bien
<matii> ME PODES AYUDAR
<pcapeluto> Que tarjeta de red tiene?
<pcapeluto> Podés ir a Configuración - > Sistema -> Buscar controladores, o algo parecido
<pcapeluto> generalmente eso te busca el hardware extra que necesita controladores adicionales
<matii> OKI
<matii> PERA KE BUSKO
<pcapeluto> magu42: Ya PabloRubianes avisó que no venía a la reunión :(
<pcapeluto> ja
<pcapeluto> la cambio para el Lunes y me falta la gente
<pcapeluto> AJAJJAJAJAJA
<matii> EE
<matii> COMO ME FIJO
<matii> KE TARJETA ES
<pcapeluto> No tenés el manual del notebook?
<matii> NO SE DONDE ESTA
<matii> JEJE
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<pcapeluto> abrite una terminal
<pcapeluto> Accesorios - > Terminal
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ok
<matii> SI
<matii> KE MAS
<pcapeluto> Y escribite el comando lspci
<pcapeluto> Te va a mostrar un montón de cosas
<pcapeluto> y entre ellas está tu tarjeta de red wireless
<magu42> magu42⟿ escribí en minusculas porfavor!!!
<magu42> matii⟿ ⟿ escribí en minusculas porfavor!!!
<virusuy> buenas
<pcapeluto> Ah si... escribí en minúsculas porque en un chat eso significa que ESTAS GRITANDO
<virusuy> pcapeluto: felicitaciones por la pagina
<virusuy> es exactamente lo que comentaba.. 
<pcapeluto> Gracias... estoy aún retocando detalles, es solo HTML pero comienza a tomar forma
<iznogud> hola gente
<pcapeluto> Que tal Iznogud?
<magu42> hola iznogud 
<virusuy> pcapeluto: le comentaba a rubianes la otra vez
<magu42> matii⟿ http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/2149  el punto 3  , pero leelo todo
<virusuy> estaria bueno usar la API de google  maps
<virusuy> para armar un mapa de los usuarios
<matii> ETHERNET CONTROLLER : Atheros Comunicattions atheros AR8132
<virusuy> onda.. por montevideo y el interior
<virusuy> para si alguien alguna vez precisa ayuda, puede contactar a quien quiera
<virusuy> para que vaya a la casa
<matii> ETHERNET CONTROLLER : Atheros Comunicattions atheros AR8132
<iznogud> perdon y la privacidad
<virusuy> iznogud es voluntario
<iznogud> estamos como facebook e ainda mais 
<iznogud> coantas cuando te lavas los dientes
<virusuy> iznogud: seria voluntariamente
<virusuy> sin obligacion de compra
<iznogud> je
<virusuy> pcapeluto: sabes lo que faltaria en la parte de eventos
<virusuy> que separes los que vienen y los que ya fueron
<iznogud> pero  me gussta mas que el que necesite pida y los demas demos una mano
<iznogud> y si queremos le  ásemos los datos 
<magu42> precisamente lean el pedido de facundo muñoz http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41077226279&v=wall&closeTheater=1
<iznogud> pasemos (sorry)
<virusuy> magu42: ahi va
<matii> AYUDA
<pcapeluto> Matii te estoy escribiendo por privado 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ si la señora vive en ciudad de la costa voy con mucho gusto
<pcapeluto> ya va a empezar la reunión de los Lunes, así no alborotamos el char
<magu42> topic mode ON
<pcapeluto> Ok OK
<pcapeluto> Tolón tolón
<pcapeluto> Orden en la sala JAJAJ
<iznogud> shhhhh
<virusuy> donde esta rubianes?
<virusuy> ya lo eliminamos de la lista como habiamos acordado ?
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj
<pcapeluto> avisó que no podía veniro
<magu42> jaja faltó con aviso
<virusuy> 1/2 falta
<virusuy> bueno que hay para la reunion de hoy ?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ el topic de hoy es........ ?
<virusuy> yo creo que deberiamos hablar sobre el nuevo sitio
<virusuy> como a romper le hielo
<virusuy> el*
<magu42> quedó barbaro y virusuy querrá agregarle algo, a que si?
<virusuy> magu42: sep !
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> no se en que quedo el tema del grupo del web
<virusuy> osea.. un equipo que sea encargado del diseño, correcto funcionamiento y actualización
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<pcapeluto> ya toy
<pcapeluto> A ver
<pcapeluto> que pasó
<pcapeluto> que pasa con el sitio
<pcapeluto> ?
<pcapeluto> tampoco les gusta?
<virusuy> no 
<virusuy> todo lo contrario
<pcapeluto> virus_uy, ya conozco tu cara
<virusuy> jajaja
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAJ
<virusuy> me atrevo a decir
<virusuy> sin que me tiemble la voz
<virusuy> que el sitio fue lo mejor que le paso a Ubuntu, Canonical y Mark en 18 años
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA
<virusuy> fuera de toda joda, me gusto, muchisimo
<pcapeluto> Buueno, aún le falta
<virusuy> pero hay que standarizar el estilo en todo el foro
<virusuy> digo, portal
<virusuy> hablando de foro... habria que sacarlo
<virusuy> xD
<pcapeluto> Es un poco lo que habíamos el otro día
<pcapeluto> lo del foro es más complejo
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> es mas complejo incrustarle el estilo
<virusuy> me pareceria mejor , dejarlo en deshuso
<pcapeluto> Lo primero que hicimos fue crear la página "Portal" así damos un primer paso
<virusuy> darle la jubilación
<virusuy> si, y fue excelente
<pcapeluto> El foro tiene 4 años de datos
<virusuy> te iba a consultar, esta el SVG de la imagen de la notebook q dice "11.04 it's here"
<virusuy> asi le ponemos algo en español
<pcapeluto> es una valiosa fuente de información
<magu42> virusuy⟿ poné  ubuntuXX  y verás que es el mas lindo de todos. yo me recorrí todos los latinoamericanos
<magu42> el que mas zafa es ubuntu-ve
<pcapeluto> Ah si... eso lo hice yo de un código en inglés, me faltó traducir ese último detalle jejeje
<virusuy> ubuntu UK
<virusuy> mirate ese
<virusuy> jeje
<magu42> viendo...
<pcapeluto> opa
<pcapeluto> que copiones
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJ
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ primera impresion,,,,,,    HORRIBLE!!
<pcapeluto> Ah
<virusuy> magu42: te parece?
<pcapeluto> Lo tienen levantado en Wordpress
<magu42> pará que caí en cualquier lado jeje
<virusuy> magu42: http://ubuntu-uk.org/
<magu42> ahh no , estaba bien!!  seco como parto de gallina, tenia que ser british
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJA
<virusuy> jajajaja
<iznogud> si es medio nada de nada
<virusuy> lo que me gusta es que hacen un evento par anavidad
<pcapeluto> En el nuestro ni bien entrás ves a eduardoR con las orejas de micky
<pcapeluto> es otra cosa
<virusuy> pcapeluto: jajajajajajajajajajaja
<magu42> esto es mas agradable http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<iznogud> se pasaron de ligth
<virusuy> lo nuestro roza lo jocoso
<pcapeluto> Claaaaaro... nosotros tenemos el toque Latino en el código
<iznogud> me parece que deberiamos ser nosotros
<iznogud> con lo que nos sirva y ta 
<iznogud> cada cual con su cada cual
<iznogud> la ñ???
<iznogud> digo por lo lTINO JEJJE
<iznogud> latino
<pcapeluto> Nosotros tenemos las cosas bien encaminadas y de los demás solo deberíamos tomar lo que nos sirva
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo, estoy viendo en estos tipos de UK que tienen un enlace para ver las charlas del chat
<magu42> virusuy⟿ abrí ese sitio y no me invitó a nada , bueno si ,  a irme  :-)
<virusuy> magu42: tampoco es una fiesta el sitio
<virusuy> ni un cumple de 15
<magu42> me refiero a la primera impresion, que es la que cuenta
<magu42> después el sitio puede ser muy bueno
<pcapeluto> si bueno.... son gustos,.... seguramente ellos entren al nuestro y se horroricen al ver esas caripelas desfilando en un carrusel de imágenes
<pcapeluto> todo depende del universo en que vivas
<magu42> lo de las caripelas estoy de acuerdo ,  no puedo ni verme !!
<pcapeluto> jajajajajja
<pcapeluto> Bueno
<pcapeluto> seguimos
<pcapeluto> hay varias cosas por hacer
<pcapeluto> como vieron ya arrancamos
<pcapeluto> Por ahora voy solo con esto pero evidentemente hace falta más gente
<pcapeluto> Tenemos algo que es fundamental para hacer y es la creación de un nuevo foro y estructurar el sistema de Blogs
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi te llaman, a meter codigo!!
<pcapeluto> es para el que quiera
<pcapeluto> El portal actual es solo HTML, no tiene nada raro
<pcapeluto> pero en la primer sobredosis de Novemina que me mande lo lleno de PhP
<pcapeluto> Lo que quiero es seguir con el esquema que Canonical viene teniendo con sus sitios
<pcapeluto> nosotros somos LoCO's Oficiales
<pcapeluto> así que no podemos irnos para cualquier lado con el diseño
<pcapeluto> deberíamos tener nuestro estilo pero siguiendo estos lineamientos
<pcapeluto> Ah... el de Venezuela está levantado en Drupal
<pcapeluto> pero tiene el tema nuevo
<magu42> sip
<virusuy> pcapeluto
<virusuy> no seria mejor agarrar el portal completo
<virusuy> y subirlo a launchpad
<virusuy> para que todos aprotemos
<virusuy> para no andar toqueteando el server
<pcapeluto> Estaría bueno.... de hecho yo no pretendo tocar el server
<pcapeluto> siempre hago los cambios de manera local
<pcapeluto> y después de estar todo probado recién lo subo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: justamente
<virusuy> que cada uno desarrolle local
<virusuy> se proponen merges
<virusuy> y eventualmente se hacen
<pcapeluto> Bien
<pcapeluto> vos tenés claro eso?
<pcapeluto> CHAN !!!
<virusuy> pcapeluto: me animo a hacerlo
<virusuy> te animas a agarrar el actual portal
<virusuy> meterlo en un tar.gz
<virusuy> y enviarmleo ?
<pcapeluto> Ok
<virusuy> o dejalo en algun lugar del portal asi lo bajo por URL
<virusuy> y lo hago ya
<pcapeluto> Si si, creo el tar.gz y te lo pongo en una URL del sitio
<virusuy> eso
<virusuy> yo voy creando el proyecto en launchpad
<virusuy> ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> asi te parece el nombre?
<virusuy> o que nombre le pongo
<virusuy> ??
<pcapeluto> Podés hacer dentro de ese nombre, sub-proyectos?
<pcapeluto> Porque por ejemplo, este es solo el portal
<pcapeluto> podemos tener otro para una galería fotográfica
<pcapeluto>  u otro para manejar los blogs y el foro
<pcapeluto> etc. etc. etc.
<pcapeluto> pero todo dentro de ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> puedo tener varios "branch"
<virusuy> o ramas
<virusuy> el arbol es el portal, pero sus ramas son distintas cosas
<pcapeluto> Ok
<pcapeluto> listo
<pcapeluto> hacemos eso
<pcapeluto> yo ya estoy subiendo el .tar.gz
<virusuy> pero que le pongo de titulo
<virusuy> Ubuntu-uy-sitio
<pcapeluto> ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> porque tiene que tener un ID y despues un titulo
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> ceno y le doy
<pcapeluto> Bueno, eso está bueno porque tendríamos ya nuestro primer proyecto levantado en Launchpad
<virusuy> y todo lo que conlleva
<pcapeluto> Claro que si
<virusuy> ya enviaremos el mail con la info
<pcapeluto> Tenemos que subir muchas cosas
<virusuy> y voy a armar unos videos
<virusuy> de como laburar con launchpad
<pcapeluto> Tenemos que armar una reunión IRC para dejar bien claro los procedimientos para trabajar con el Launchpad
<pcapeluto> yo me he peleado bastante con eso
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> para la proxima
<pcapeluto> No tiene por que... marcamos un día y una hora
<pcapeluto> fuera de la reunción de los Lunes
<virusuy> si, tambien 
<pcapeluto> sería para definir esas cosas
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> yo creo que por ahora los que aceptan los "merges" o "union de codigo" sean 2 o 3
<virusuy> como mucho
<virusuy> o 1 solo
<pcapeluto> hee?
<pcapeluto> en español plisss
<virusuy> no te preocupes
<virusuy> ya lo explicare mejor
<pcapeluto> jajajajajaja
<virusuy> dame un minuto
<virusuy> que te explico mejor
<virusuy> orque pinto cenar
<efpc2003> buenas
<efpc2003> alguien me puede dar una mano con esto? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3122
<virusuy> pcapeluto: licencia GPL
<virusuy> obviamente
<virusuy> pero, v2 o v3
<virusuy> ??
<pcapeluto> efpc2003: eso tiene pinta de ser daño en el disco duro
<pcapeluto> Este..... la licencia
<pcapeluto> ?
<pcapeluto> un EULA
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> la licencia del proyecto del sitio
<virusuy> GPL v3
<pcapeluto> Bien
<pcapeluto> pero pará
<pcapeluto> me fijo en el código
<pcapeluto> porque ya está en Launchpad eso
<virusuy> dale
<pcapeluto> dame un seg
<virusuy> ahh, si si
<efpc2003> pcapeluto: en caso de no serlo, cuál es la vía para solucionarlo, de qué manera me doy cuenta y/o le "hinco el diente"
<efpc2003> a qué herramientas puedo acceder desde consola?
<pcapeluto> tenés que hacer en la consola
<pcapeluto> fsck /dev/sdb4 -y
<pcapeluto> Eso te intenta reparar los errores lógicos del disco
<efpc2003> lo hice con -y -f
<pcapeluto> pero seguramente para quitarte 100% la duda debas recurrir a una herramienta de reparación y diagnóstico de discos
<pcapeluto> casi todos los fabricantes tienen una
<efpc2003> que la obtengo en...?
<efpc2003> aha
<pcapeluto> y hay un disco llamado Hiren Boot CD que las trae todas juntas
<efpc2003> es un maxtor de 40
<pcapeluto> es un live CD
<efpc2003> es libre?
<efpc2003> o muero en taringa o similares?
<pcapeluto> Maxtor tiene un software que se llama MAXLLF Maxtor Low Level Format, no se recomienda hacerlo seguido, pero muchos problemas te los soluciona
<pcapeluto> Taringa lo tiene pero está para descargar
<pcapeluto> no hay que crackear nada
<pcapeluto> creo que es casi legal
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<efpc2003> ok, gracias pablo
<pcapeluto> por nada efpc2003: tamos a las ordenes
<virusuy> pcapeluto: q licencia le pongo
<pcapeluto> dame un seg
<magu42> efpc2003⟿ http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/    ya va por la 13.2!!!  me quedé en el tiempo
<pcapeluto> Ya regreso... voy a comer
<EduardoR> hola
<virusuy> che pcapeluto disculpa pero me colgue viendo star wars 4
<virusuy> mañana en la noche subo el proyecto
<pcapeluto> hola volvi de comer con mi señora
<pcapeluto> hay alguien?
<matii> hola
<matii> algien
<matii> me ayuda
<matii> porfavor
<matii> soy de florida
<matii> y me instale ubuntu
<matii> 10.04
<matii> enchufo
<matii> el cable de red al ruter y a la laptop
<matii> pero nada
<matii> hola ayudaa
<matii> amigos
<matii> ?
<matii> estan ahi
<matii> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<matias> hola
<Vdvill> hola
<Vdvill> buen dia
<Vdvill> acabo de bajar la iso para probar Ubuntu 11.04....
<mati> hola
<matias> hola a todos
<banshee_> Hola, como estan?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-18
<jplorier> hola gente, estoy buscando si hay alguna información sobre network manager en ubuntu 11.4 y los modems broadband
<jplorier> tengo un huaway e160 que me andaba al pelo en la 10.10 pero ahora el network manager no me da la opción de conectarme
<jplorier> encontré algo deun bug en lunchpad, pero el último post es de 31/3
<jplorier> alguien vivo?
<matias> hola
<matias> como estan
<matias> ??
<matias> una pregunta
<matias> como actualizo mi vercion de ubuntu 10,04 a 11.04?
<jplorier> solo conectate a internet (lleva un buen rato), lanzá el actualizador y actualiza todo. Luego, arriva te dice que hay una nueva versión de ubuntu
<jplorier> lo elegis y te actualiza
<jplorier> fijate que si no te aparece puede ser porque en la configuración del actualizador podes tener elegido "solo versiones con lts"
<matias> oki
<virusuy> buenas noches
<jplorier> bye
<matias> eso me pasa
<matias> no me aparece
<matias> la actualizacion
<matias> como hago
<matias> como configuro
<jplorier> en el gestor de actualizaciones, abajo a la izq deberías tener un botón (no recuerdo si en la 10.4 no era un menú)
<matias> es un boton de configuracion
<jplorier> ahí configuras la parte de actualización de versión y le pones "versiones normales"
<jplorier> eso te habilita a ver las versiones de ubuntu que no tienen lts
<matias> oki
<jplorier> bueno gente, suerte en pila
<eduardo_ro> buenas noches a todos
<danielmato> buenas noches
<virusuy> eduardo_ro: danielmato buenas
<danielmato> como va todo virusuy?
<eduardo_ro> buenas las fotos de la jornada lanzamiento del natty....
<danielmato> si, y siguen apareciendo fotos...
<matias> hola
<matias> tengo el ubuntu 10.04 y andaba bien 
<matias> pero ahora
<matias> se me desconecta el wi fi y se conecta a cada rato
<matias> ke hago
<matias> ?
<danielmato> hola matias
<danielmato> que placa de wifi?
<matias> no se
<danielmato> ahi se complica un poco...
<danielmato> sabes usar consola?
<matias> es la ke trae la laptop
<danielmato> marca y modelo?
<danielmato> de la laptop
<matias> toshiba 
<danielmato> modelo
<matias> 500
<matias> algo asi
<danielmato> toshiba satellite 500? o es netbook?
<matias> satellite
<matias> sii
<danielmato> ok, vamos acercandonos
<matias> ok
<matias> jeje
<danielmato> ahora...
<danielmato> sabes usar la consola? terminal
<eduardo_ro> yo tube problemas con la de mi cuñado, tube que instalarle controladores de hard, sin estos no veia la red
<danielmato> ok
<matias> si
<matias> se
<danielmato> estas usando 11.04 son unity?
<matias> pero la mia anda pero se desconecta
<matias> es eso
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> corriste un lshw?
<matias> tengo el 10.04
<matias> no se me actualiza
<matias> al 11.04
<danielmato> ni se te ocurra hacerlo
<danielmato> si vas a instalar natty, hacelo de 0
<matias> ok
<matias> porke
<matias> ?
<danielmato> no te olvides que te va a dar muchos problemas por gnome y unity
<danielmato> no se recomienda la actualización
<danielmato> ademas deberias pasar de 10.04 a 10.10 y de ahi a 11.04
<danielmato> si te queres jugar la ropa...
<danielmato> conectate al router...
<danielmato> sudo apt-get update
<danielmato> sudo apt-get distro-upgrade
<danielmato> y preparate para bajar 300 o 400 mb cada actualización...
<danielmato> por otro lado, tenes separado el /home?
<matias> ke es eso
<matias> ?
<danielmato> es más facil instalar de 0 natty, yo acabo de hacerlo con una Toshiba Satellite N515, y anda espectacular wifi y todo lo demás
<danielmato> raiz por un lado, home por el otro, disco particionado...
<matias> aa
<matias> no no
<matias> borre las particiones
<matias> y tengo 500 gigas libres
<danielmato> ok, respalda datos... e instala natty, pero primero probala desde un live-cd o desde un usb
<matias> me aparecio operacion invalida distro-upgrade
<danielmato> ok, dejalo asi, no hagas locuras que despues no anda nada...
<matias> ok
<danielmato> haceme caso probalo desde un live-cd y si todo anda, instalas...
<matias> en 4 horas me termina de descargar
<danielmato> me toco cenar, vuelvo en un momentito...
<matias> oki
<matias> aaaa
<matias> hola
<matias> ayuda
<virusuy> matias: hola
<virusuy> que problema tienes?
<matias> como actualizo mi
<matias> ubuntu
<virusuy> q version tenes ahora ?
<matias> para la 11.04
<matias> 10.04
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> tenes que ejecutar el update manager
<virusuy> o administrador de actualizaciones
<matias> por terminal
<matias> puedo
<matias> ?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> abris la terminal y ejecutas
<matias> pasame el codigo
<virusuy> update-manager -d
<virusuy> y ahi te va a salir que ubuntu tiene una nueva version
<matias> ok sos un genio
<matias> muchas gracias
<virusuy> va a demorar, pero al final vas a tener ubuntu actualizado al dia
<virusuy> matias: de nada, a las ordenes
<matias> de donde sos
<matias> ?
<virusuy> de Montevideo
<virusuy> vos?
<matias> a
<matias> yo soy de florida
<matias> como hago para hacer algo aka en florida
<matias> de ubuntu
<virusuy> ufff
<virusuy> es dificil esa pregunta eh jejejeje
<virusuy> podes empezar a moverte entre tu ciudad.. con amigos compañeros de estudio o trabajo
<virusuy> y empezar a unirse a la comunidad local, a nosotros
<virusuy> eventualmente podemos hacer algun evento alla
<virusuy> que edad tenes?
<matias> aa
<matias> 16
<matias> pero siempre andube en pc
<matias> y se un monton
<matias> y me encanta
<matias> XD
<matias> mi padre tiene un lokal
<matias> de electrificadores
<matias> y puedo usar el comercio de el
<virusuy> para un evento ?
<matias> para armar algo de ubuntu
<virusuy> ahh.. pero si es por eos lo pueden hacer por internet
<virusuy> no precisan un lugar fisico
<virusuy> de hecho nosotros no tenemos un lugar fisico... nos reunimos por aca en la reuniones
<virusuy> igual, esta comunidad es de Uruguay, no solo de Montevideo, asi que sesntite como en tu propia casa :)
<matias> a
<matias> bueno gracias
<matias> y para hacer remeras
<matias> o algo asi
<matias> mi padre hace serigrafia
<virusuy> mira.. para eso tenes que esperar que entreo EduardoR
<virusuy> que el tenia los originales
<virusuy> de nuestrsa remeras
<virusuy> sino, en cualquier evento nuestro las conseguis
<virusuy> ademas de stickers y CD originales
<matias> a demas
<matias> y como hacemos para 
<matias> hacer un evento
<matias> aka en florida
<xandres> ¿Cómo están todos?
<virusuy> xandres: bien , tu ?
<virusuy> matias: estas subscripto a la lista de correos de la comunidad?
<xandres> muy bien!!!
<matias> bien bien
<matias> y vos
<matias> si obvio
<matias> me registre
<danielmato> hola gente volví, ya vi que matias soluciono con virusuy
<virusuy> como andas Daniel
<matias> si gracias
<danielmato> todo ok
<xandres> gente, estoy viendo de ir al fisl12, necesito saber si va alguien mas, asi lo contacto para organizarnos
<virusuy> xandres: ya hablaste con Helius Ferreira
<danielmato> xandres lamentablmente me es imposible...
<danielmato> pero espero que lo disfrutes mucho
<matias> como hago para
<xandres> me voy a comunicar con el, para ver que se puede hacer!
<matias> organizar un evento en florida
<danielmato> habla con PabloRubianes o con pcapeluto
<matias> yo me encargo de invitar gente para la reunion
<danielmato> o EduardoR
<danielmato> ellos te van a decir que es lo que hay que conseguir, y arrancamos todos para allá
<matias> demas
<matias> jajaj ok
<matias> cuando se conecte
<matias> le hablo
<matias> si lo ven le avisan que se contacte con migo
<xandres> daniel como los contacto para averiguar si hay algun interesado
<danielmato> xandres, interesado en?
<matias> matii-04@live.com
<danielmato> matias, te conviene ponerte en contacto con los que te dije
<xandres> ir a porto, falta un mes y medio, pero me tengo que organizar con tiempo. es la primera vez que voy
<danielmato> ya te paso el mail de Rubianes y Capeluto
<xandres> dale
<danielmato> lástima que es P Alegre, tengo un hermano en Brasil, pero está en Bentos...
<xandres> yo tengo algunos primos para caerles
<danielmato> pablorubianes@ubuntu.org.uy o pcapeluto@ubuntu.org.uy
<danielmato> son miembros del consejo de ubuntu.uy
<xandres> ya lo tengo, vamos a ver si tengo algún compañero para ir!!! gracias.
<danielmato> matias ponete en contacto con ellos, y organizamos algo el lunes que viene
<matias> ok
<matias> los agrego
<danielmato> xandros, supongo que lo mismo, pero con respecto a P Alegre, capaz que tienen algun pique
<matias> al msn
<matias> o como
<matias> ?
<rodrigogrieco> buenas, tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10, y tengo un problema cn la conexion a internet con un modem usb adsl, lo configuro pero no puedo establecer la conexion. queria saber si alguien me podria ayudar
<danielmato> mandales un mail, dudo mucho que manejen msn
<danielmato> matias, tenés cuenta en ubuntu.uy?
<matias> kreo ke si
<matias> yo me registre
<danielmato> ok
<matias> y ke hago
<matias> entro
<danielmato> una cosa que podes hacer, es una entrada de blog diciendo que te interesa armar algo
<matias> en la pagina de ubuntu
<danielmato> exacto
<matias> ok
<danielmato> ingresas
<danielmato> crear contenido
<danielmato> entrada de blog
<danielmato> y escribis la propuesta
<virusuy> danielmato: www.ubuntu.org.uy :-D
<virusuy> viste que esta el nuevo portal
<danielmato> lo vi
<danielmato> me gusto
<virusuy> se va a empezar a manejar como proyecto colaborativo de la comunidad en Launchpad
<danielmato> ya esta operativo?
<virusuy> claro que si
<danielmato> opa
<virusuy> despues voy a pasar todos los datos 
<virusuy> yo ya estoy modificando el codigo
<virusuy> con algunas mejoras y retoques
<danielmato> entonces matias tiene que entrar por el lado de foro
<danielmato> pcapeluto me mostro algo la semana pasada
<danielmato> ayer nació el hijo de una amiga, y tocó conocerlo, por eso no estuve por acá
<virusuy> danielmato: ahi va
<virusuy> la idea es que todos aportemos lo qeu seamos
<virusuy> y quede plasmado en el proyecto correspondiente en launchpad
<virusuy> asi hacemos mas colaborativo el desarrollo
<danielmato> es la idea
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> bueno, se me está terminando la batería, llevo casi 5 días de dormir poco...
<danielmato> mañana estoy de nuevo por acá
<danielmato> abrazo y nos vemos
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10 me voy a la cama y me conecto desde alla
<manco> buenas
<virusuy> manco: hola
<manco> q tal virusuy
<virusuy> manco: por las dudas no seras Hector Asencio ?
<manco> virusuy: no no.. jaja por ? hay alguien mas q usa "manco" de nick ?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> xD
<manco> f^%k ! jaja 
<manco1911> bueno, ya ta, ahora es imposible q alguien lo tenga.. :P
<virusuy> jajajaja
<manco1911> probablemente no.. pro capas q tenes idea.. 
<manco1911> toy tratando d editar un video en avidemux.. pero es un .flv
<manco1911> y aparentemente.. palma al toque
<manco1911> osea.. cuando trato de abrir el video para editarlo, ya me tira el crash al toque.. 
<manco1911> hiciste algo parecido alguna vez ?
<manco1911> virusuy: ?
<virusuy> manco1911: no, nunca
<manco1911> bajon.. 
<manco1911> con todo respeto.. pero q nick turbio.. :P tas para el lado de la seguridad<cuack> ?
<manco1911> virusuy: :P
<virusuy> manco1911: jajaja no, ni ahi
<virusuy> fue un nick que fue quedando a travez de los años
<virusuy> de hecho era mas largo, pero se fue cambiando
<virusuy> se achico y se le agrego el UY al final para identificar el pais
<manco1911> jajaja ta bien... suele suceder
<virusuy> jejej sep
<matias> hola volvii
<manco1911> bueno.. y contame un poco.. q onda con el grupo uy ?.. se estan juntando... algun proyecto loco ?
<manco1911> buenas matias
<matias> buenas a todos
<matias> estoy actualizando mi ubuntu
<matias> :)
<manco1911> buenaso, actualizacion normal o a natty ?
<matias> a el 10.10 y despues natty
<virusuy> manco1911: 
<virusuy> nos juntamos si
<virusuy> y proyecto por ahora no, solo el sitio
<manco1911> virusuy: donde/dias ?
<virusuy> manco1911: por lo pronto los lunes a las 22 por aca en este mismo canal
<virusuy> para las reuniones semanales
<virusuy> fisicamente, ya organizaremos alguna salida a alguna pizzeria o algo
<matias> emm
<matias> wou
<matias> puedo estar en la reunion
<manco1911> si, de los lunes por aca sabia.. pero tngo clase.. asi q marche.. :P
<manco1911> habia escuchado.. q al menos en algun momento se juntaban en el colegio seminario.. pero no se si era d ubuntu o linux general.. virusuy
<manco1911> (que bizarro es tener q escribir el nombre completo de una persona para llamarle la atencion.. jaja)
<virusuy> manco1911: no lo escribas completo
<virusuy> escribi las tres primeras letras y apreta TAB
<virusuy> y se autocompleta
<matias> virusuy: bien gracias
<manco1911> ahi va, jaja predecible.. pero obvio q nunca habia probado :P
<virusuy> matias: si, las reuniones por IRC y las salidas son abiertas
<matias> jajaj
<virusuy> quien quiera participar esta permitido
<matias> demas gracias
<matias> reinicio la maquina
<matias> y dejo actualizando chauu
<matias> nos vemos
<matias> chauu
<matias> hasta mañana
<manco1911> bueno suerte, matias
<manco1911> virusuy, alguna experiencia con otras distros ?
<virusuy> manco1911: fedora y debian
<matias> hola
<matias> ahora si estoy en natty
<matias> wiii
<Jonathan_> Hola
<Jonathan_> tengo algunas dudas con ubuntu 11.04 alguien me ayudaria? soy usuario de win xp sp3
<Jonathan_> Hola?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-19
<virusuy> pcapeluto: 
<virusuy> ping
<virusuy> pcapeluto: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ping
<EduardoR> hi
<virusuy> magu42: pong
<magu42> virusuy⟿ tenés algo pendiente https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team   jeje
<virusuy> jajajajaj lo acabo de ver
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> ahora vos tenes un e-mail
<magu42> porque acabo de ingresar
<magu42> email??
<EduardoR> dude!
<EduardoR> Your request to join Ubuntu UY Website Team is awaiting approval. :)
<magu42> eso!! 
<virusuy> EduardoR: voy
<magu42> virusuy> ahora vos tenes un e-mail      ?????????
<virusuy> magu42: ya lo vi
<virusuy> EduardoR: listo
<virusuy> gente, ahora tienen permisos para ver y publicar cambios en el proyecto del sitio we
<virusuy> b
<magu42> virusuy⟿  :-)
<EduardoR> Yeah!!!!
<virusuy> asi tambien como publicar blueprint (propuestas de diseño o mejoras)
<virusuy> bugs, etc.
<EduardoR> 3: ya somos multitud ;-)
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> bajensé la ultima revision
<magu42> los pablos seguro se unirán
<virusuy> que agregue 2 cambios.. uno en el buscador de google, que lo centré un poco mas
<virusuy> y la parte de eventos se dividio en 2 ... eventos pasados y eventos futuros
<virusuy> el sitio es HTML + CSS por ahora
<virusuy> eventualmente se agregaran PHP y capaz JQUERY
<virusuy> de ser necesario... 
<EduardoR> genial
<virusuy> como par ainteriorizarse en bazaar
<virusuy> les recomiendo este documento oficial
<EduardoR> de jquery, lo que tengo visto, es que hay que tener cuidado que las páginas puedan ser referenciadas por un URL
<virusuy> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/es/mini-tutorial/index.html
<virusuy> EduardoR: sep
<virusuy> se poco de jquery, lo basico y necesario
<EduardoR> lo estoy usando en el museo
<virusuy> ahh ahi va
<EduardoR> y el problema es ese
<virusuy> es muy potente
<EduardoR> claro, pero si haces una página basado en la generación de un evento , no podés hacerla referida a un URL
<EduardoR> y luego no te sirve para publicarla en FB o casas asi
<virusuy> ahi va
<EduardoR> hay que hacer una forma de mostrarla alternativa , basada en url, como simular el evento 
<EduardoR> tengo un menú de años, poe ejemplo
<EduardoR> pero para mostrarlo de URL, hago un parámetro que cambie el default del año mostrado
<virusuy> van a precisar registrar su GPG y su SSH key para enviar codigo de y hacia launchpad
<EduardoR> ejemplo: http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=exptemp
<virusuy> claro
<EduardoR> el año está en el url es un truco para hacer ref por URL
<EduardoR> http://www.mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=exptemp&r=2006
<EduardoR> sin eso tenía problemas de todos los tipos
<EduardoR> porque naturalmente la misma pagina tiene todos los años escondidos
<EduardoR> y se desoculta uno solo
<EduardoR> ahora con FB que necesitás mostrar "enlaces" que puede salir cualquier osa
<EduardoR> Clave PGP? eso se debe haber ido con mi 10.04, cuando migré....
<virusuy> uhh
<virusuy> a revocarla y generar una nueva
<virusuy> y de ssh tambien .
<EduardoR> y porque ssh?
<virusuy> porque es la forma que envia y recibe los archivos
<EduardoR> no tiene mucho sentido
<virusuy> asi aseguramos las credenciales de cada PC
<virusuy> gpg se que si
<virusuy> pero de paso metan ssh
<EduardoR> las que están en el perfil?
<EduardoR> las ssh son relativas a un dominio. Que dominio?
<EduardoR> ok, estoy leyendo eso :(
<virusuy> EduardoR: estas confundiendo me parece
<virusuy> el ssh es para asegurar la comunicación con launchpad
<virusuy> y la gpg para asegurar la autenticidad
<EduardoR> si, veo que hay opcion de ssh keys, pero no entiendo que tienen que ver. 
<EduardoR> Narf!
<virusuy> EduardoR: cuando vos publicas o traes codigo de launchpad
<virusuy> la transferencia de archivos, va por SSH
<virusuy> la idea es agregarle un nivel de seguridad a la transferencia
<EduardoR> ok, pero pensaba que eso se hace naturalmente cuando uno descarga una URL del tipo https, pero esto es para subir, claro
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> ademas con https le pones seguridad
<virusuy> pero para subir no hay velta
<EduardoR> pará, estoy confundiendo ssl con ssh
<EduardoR> que nabo!
<EduardoR> ssh está bien
<virusuy> jajja
<virusuy> ssl esta en ssh
<virusuy> pero eso es otra historia
<virusuy> la cosa es que tienen que tener GPG y SSHkey
<EduardoR> gueno, a generar las claves entonces
<virusuy> en el caso de gpg
<virusuy> hay que publicarlas en el servidor de keys de ubuntu
<EduardoR> claro, y como cambie el mail, emjor una nueva
<EduardoR> lo que en esto le tengo un poco de miedito, es que sin querer, genere una actualizacion que borre todo
<virusuy> ????
<EduardoR> por ejemplo, si tengo varias maquinas, y las uso con el mismo usuario del proyecto, todas se sincronizan?
<virusuy> no 
<EduardoR> que tengo que ahcer, tener varios usuario?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> usas siempre el mismo
<virusuy> hasta que no hagas "push"
<virusuy> no se actualizan los datos en launchpad
<virusuy> mientras tanto seguis laburando en LOCAL
<virusuy> y si le das push, pero en la otra terminal no das update
<virusuy> seguis con lo que tenias
<EduardoR> Siempre quise usarlo, pero nunca me animé :S
<virusuy> usalo, no muerde
<virusuy> y esta muy bueno
<EduardoR> quería comentar que estuve con alguien de CEibal
<EduardoR> ceibal jam
<EduardoR> y tiene parte de la data para crear una ONG sensata 
<EduardoR> actualmente ... *.* no lo es
<EduardoR> maldito log , no puedo decir muchho
<virusuy> de que hablas?
<virusuy> no entiendo
<EduardoR> en fin, hacer una ONG de Ubuntu UY
<EduardoR> halgo legal
<EduardoR> hanimal... para manejar plata
<EduardoR> donciones
<EduardoR> donaciones
<EduardoR> todo eso
<magu42> a EduardoR se le quedó pegada la h
<virusuy> es dificil ?
<EduardoR> hay bastante plata para proyectos en el gobierno y en terceros que sponsorizan cosas
<EduardoR> pero si no hay transparencia es un riesgo
<EduardoR> mañana se lleno de locos que no sabés quien son y terminas afuera
<virusuy> EduardoR: sabes que creo personalmente que 
<EduardoR> no, pero hay que conseguir un reglamento que no sea tan generico, que esté bien definido como se votan los proyectos, los gastos y todo eso
<virusuy> si la comunidad no tiene la estructura necesaria, cuando hay plata de por medio, todo se va al carajo
<EduardoR> eso pasó...
<EduardoR> pero para eso hay que tener un reglamento bien estudiado
<virusuy> mi humilde opinion
<EduardoR> por lo menos que haya ganado la experiencia de lo que salió mal
<virusuy> yo que se
<virusuy> es algo para hablarlo el lunes.
<EduardoR> jaja
<virusuy> dificil que el chancho chifle
<virusuy> dice el dicho
<EduardoR> bueno, nos pasarían esa data, pienso que hay buena posibilidad de hacer cosas grandes
<virusuy> con "cosas grandes" a que te referis ?
<EduardoR> sale un proyectito de AGESIC o Ceibal, y son U$S 10.000
<EduardoR> o 40.000
<virusuy> pero proyecto de que tipo ?
<EduardoR> casi cualquier guarangada
<EduardoR> estoy por averiguar cuando pagaron los de Vascolet
<EduardoR> viste el jueguito?
<virusuy> si
<EduardoR> cuanto pueden haber puesto?
<virusuy> me parece que nos estamo desenfocando
<EduardoR> 1000 no pusieron
<EduardoR> no digo hacer un jueguito, obvio
<virusuy> no me parece que la comunidad de UBUNTU haga algo con la ceibal, usando SUGAR y un FEDORA
<virusuy> todo bien con fedora-uy y con fedora en gral.
<virusuy> pero hay que separar los tantos
<EduardoR> nop, peeero
<EduardoR> la estructura es identica
<EduardoR> da igual si es fedora o ubuntu
<virusuy> igual
<EduardoR> todo lo hacen con las mismas libreria
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> pero no es ubuntu
<virusuy> no usan ubuntu
<EduardoR> y las escuelas usan ubuntu
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> te digo de todo corazon
<EduardoR> los liceos
<virusuy> no me parece "limpio" que haya dinero grande de por medio
<virusuy> y puse comillas
<EduardoR> hay una empresa que pone ubuntu en los liceos
<EduardoR> sabías?
<EduardoR> no saben un carajo de ubuntu!!!!
<EduardoR> ponen el cd y lo que salga
<EduardoR> ni java ponen
<virusuy> pero EduardoR 
<virusuy> que ellos hagan lo que le parezca
<virusuy> no me parce , a mi,
<virusuy> que la comunidad se meta
<virusuy> de a prepo
<virusuy> o que nos usen 
<virusuy> o meternos en el negocio del mercado
<EduardoR> están quemando la imagen del sistema operativo porque no saben nada
<virusuy> me parece que nos meteriamos en un terreno un poco duro
<EduardoR> es nuestra responsabilidad
<EduardoR> lo instalan mal
<virusuy> me parece que tenemos otras responsabilidades mas importantes que desenmascarar truchos
<EduardoR> pero ellos se hacen los "oficiales" 
<virusuy> que vayan a canonical y consulten
<virusuy> y se acaba la joda
<virusuy> que empresa es?
<EduardoR> nadie va a ir, 
<EduardoR> la designada por secundaria, tiene una sigla que no recuerdo
<EduardoR> solo putean que el ubuntu es una mierda
<virusuy> y bueno. mal eleccion
<EduardoR> pero cobran fortunas!
<EduardoR> y nos están embarrando la cancha
<EduardoR> nosotros en la luna!
<EduardoR> son los liceos de secundaria, sabés cuantos deben ser?
<EduardoR> cientos! miles de maquinas!
<virusuy> pero no es nuestro problema ese EduardoR 
<virusuy> es de secundaria
<virusuy> por mal asesoramiento
<virusuy> tampoco somos la liga de la justicia
<virusuy> si el dia de mañana se acercan, con gusto los asesoramos gratuitamente
<EduardoR> las bolas!
<virusuy> pero no es nuesto objetivo ir diciendo que esta bien o mal
<EduardoR> creo que tenemos que poner una alternativa
<EduardoR> empezar por algun liceo que nos den bola (que hay)
<EduardoR> hacer las cosas bien
<EduardoR> va a saltar solito, que liceos están apoyados por la comunidad
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te vengo leyendo, y con todo respeto no estoy de acuerdo contigo
<magu42> ubuntu-uy es oficial
<EduardoR> y los otros tienen para llamar a un telefono de help desk que nadie atiende
<magu42> y si tiene responsabilidad
<magu42> y si , tiene responsabilidad
<EduardoR> es oficial para canonical, nada mas
<EduardoR> aqui no es nada
<virusuy> ahora, todo bien, pero quien va a solucionr, o quien pone su telefono para atender ?
<virusuy> yo , la verdad, no puedo, laburo
<virusuy> y no puedo descuidarlo
<magu42> es oficial para canonical , cierto
<virusuy> todo bien con la onda de ser superheroes
<virusuy> pero... no creo que sea el momento
<virusuy> y menos si queremos ser soporte
<virusuy> o lo que fuere
<EduardoR> que parte de que eso es pago y muy bien pago?
<EduardoR> esto es un laburo
<EduardoR> entiendo, estoy mezclando
<virusuy> me parece que como comunidad, no tenemos la cantidad de gente para dar la cara en un proyecto
<virusuy> proyecto estatal
<virusuy> todos aca somos grandes, y trabajamos, tenemos familia, amigos.
<EduardoR> si hay plata, la gente aparece
<virusuy> y da la cara?
<virusuy> no te olvides que es la comunidad oficial
<virusuy> y que respaldo le damos ?
<virusuy> como demostramos que si sabemos o no sabemos?
<virusuy> que trayectoria tenemos ?
<virusuy> no es ir y decir "dejamelo a mi que la tengo clara"
<magu42> la empresa que lo hace no sabe nada según EduardoR  no?  y tan campante
<EduardoR> y cobran todos muy bien
<virusuy> magu42: esa empresa seguramente gano una licitación con sus peticiones
<virusuy> si la gano, es por algo
<EduardoR> no atienden el telefono
<EduardoR> porque era la unica
<EduardoR> por eso ganaron
<virusuy> pero que requisitos habia ?
<magu42> la ganó por algo?  no me hagas pensar!!!
<virusuy> tenes la información exacta de que decia la licitación
<EduardoR> decir "yo acepto"
<virusuy> EduardoR: dudo....vos y yo sabemos que las licitaciones publicas no son asi
<magu42> virusuy⟿ hombre de poca fé   :-)
<EduardoR> ops!
<virusuy> magu42: no, realista a la situación
<EduardoR> la licitaciones publicas están en una web
<EduardoR> y hay que registrarse 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ entiendo por donde vas , pero por eso no te vas a quedar de brazos cruzados 
<EduardoR> hacer papeleos para ser proveedor del estado
<virusuy> magu42: no
<virusuy> me parce que nos estamos alejando de la idea de comunidad
<magu42> virusuy⟿ bien ahí
<virusuy> cuando entra dinero de por medio... todo se pudre
<virusuy> si bien esta bien que haya ganancia en base a pegotines y cosas muy lindas que hace EduardoR y compania
<virusuy> me parece que , dar la cara por algo.. no estamos apto en cantidad, conocimiento y mentalmente
<virusuy> para hacerlo
<virusuy> ojo, aca hay salados
<virusuy> pero esto es una comunidad.. no una empresa
<virusuy> ojo, mi opinion
<magu42> virusuy⟿ sos groso sabelo!!
<magu42> pero arruga , que me dan ganas de pegarle jajaja
<EduardoR> les cuento que sugar labs pidió que se regularicen en uruguay, y quedaron picando...
<virusuy> me parece genial
<EduardoR> icluso con mucha plata en juego
<virusuy> me parece bien... pero piden regularizar a las empresas
<EduardoR> por eso creo que hay que mojorar nuestra "visibilidad"
<virusuy> si.. eso obviamente
<EduardoR> generar contenidos
<virusuy> igual, no confundir comunidad con negocio
<EduardoR> y de a poco ir moviendonos al área educacion
<EduardoR> pero una ONG, no gana patrimonio, pero puede tener empleados
<EduardoR> no tiene ganacias, pero puede manejar mucha plata
<virusuy> vuelvo al punto.. plata de por medio = PROBLEMAS
<virusuy> todo bien con todos.. pero la plata es problema
<virusuy> siempre lo fue y lo va a seguir siendo
<magu42> me parece que estos temas , que son muy dinamicos deben ser tratados en una mesa de un comedor de no mas de 8 sillas y ya sabemos quienes van a ir!!
<EduardoR> Ubuntu-UY tiene un potencial, para manejar proyectos grandes
<virusuy> EduardoR: definitivamente
<magu42> virusuy⟿ haceme acordar cuando te vea que te cazque!!
<virusuy> proyectos de opensource
<virusuy> jajajaj magu42 por ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ andás muy para atrás 
<EduardoR> 100% GLP por supuesto!
<virusuy> jajajja por
<virusuy> ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ -1
<virusuy> jajajaja magu42 
<EduardoR> saben que los proyectos del LATU, no pueden ser GPL?
<magu42> tas muy negativo
<EduardoR> porque los pagan!
<virusuy> no es ser negativo magu42 es todo lo contrario
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ positivo ,  todo para adelante
<EduardoR> parece joda! si el LATU paga, es dueño de los derechos
<virusuy> si hay dinero de por medio, prefiero dar un paso al costado
<virusuy> y a esto lo hago por la comunidad
<virusuy> no por el billete
<magu42> virusuy⟿ si hay plata de por medio , el balance se hace publico
<virusuy> yo a esto*
<magu42> virusuy⟿ entiendo por donde vas.  pero no por eso te vas a hacer a un costado
<virusuy> magu42: te juro que prefiero
<EduardoR> no se hace por el billete, claro que no, se hace por fomentar lo que queremos, que la comunidad en general se beneficie
<magu42> virusuy⟿ prefiero que no !!    
<virusuy> vuelvo en 10
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no digo currar con esto claro
<magu42> ah
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> claro que no vamos a empezar por ubuntizar todos los liceos asi nomás, por nuestra linda cara!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ los liceos ya usan ubuntu no?
<magu42> en las pc
<virusuy> EduardoR: tambien podemos fomentar lo que queremos sin tener dinero de por medio
<virusuy> como lo hicimos el 7
<EduardoR> claro, y no les dal el pass de admin
<EduardoR> el 7?
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> la release party
<EduardoR> ok, si
<EduardoR> pero eso tiene alcance limitado
<magu42> virusuy⟿ si hubiera plata para el hostin y millones de pegotines y pc´s para regalar , cual sería el problema
<virusuy> magu42: lo hay
<virusuy> magu42: se recaudo dinero
<virusuy> pero el dinero salio de aca adentro
<virusuy> no de afuera
<magu42> y??
<EduardoR> tenemos de a poco capacidad de ampliarnos
<EduardoR> adentro? mirá que la vaquita que se hizo se devolvió todo
<EduardoR> y hay como $4000.
<magu42> insisto en que debe tratarse en un comedor o un living con los involucrados de siempre!!!!!
<EduardoR> eso!
<magu42> y ofrezco el mio , y si quieren ni participo
<EduardoR> tenemos que poner la fecha del proximo evento reunion en el museo y luego pizza!
<virusuy> EduardoR: lo se.. pero el dinero lo auto generamos
<EduardoR> ahora entendí, pero tambien hay una empresa que quiere donar
<EduardoR> puso en FLISOL $4000 por nada, y pondría en ubuntu tambien
<virusuy> EduardoR: a cambio de ?
<EduardoR> pero que hacemos con $4000 o $8000? eso es algo que tenemos que pensar
<magu42> virusuy⟿ nada!!
<EduardoR> a cambio de nada, se ahoró muchas veces mas en licencias
<magu42> andás medio perseguido!!
<virusuy> magu42: por la plata baila el mono y nada es gratis en esta vida
<virusuy> dos reglas que me siguen 
<EduardoR> nuestra empresa le legalizó todas las maquinas con ubuntu
<magu42> ya lo sé virusuy  pero hay filantropos !!
<EduardoR> para una empresa $4000 no es nada
<EduardoR> haría los mousepads de regalo con un loguito abajo
<EduardoR> que luego podemos vender en los eventos
<EduardoR> y otra vez vuelvo al principio, tenemos $4000 ¿que hacemos por la comunidad?
<EduardoR> en el FLISOL, se la guardan hasta el año que viene
<EduardoR> me parece espantoso
<virusuy> lo que hagan o no en FLISOL me tiene sin cuidado
<virusuy> es tema de ellos
<virusuy> o de la organización
<magu42> y de ahí por ej  se puede  pagar el hosting,    virusuy  de algun lado hay que pagar los gastos minimos
<EduardoR> propongo, hacer alguna donacion
<virusuy> magu42: me parece perfecto eso
<magu42> el hosting hay que pagarlo
<EduardoR> virusuy, se nota que no pusiste en la vaquita de FLISOL, porque entonces te molestaría que no te la devuelvan
<virusuy> EduardoR: no es un tema para ventilar aca
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ marchó ahi
<magu42> ahí
<virusuy> ni para quejarte aca
<EduardoR> porngo un ejemplo
<virusuy> no me parece bien mezclar problemas de otras comunidades
<EduardoR> hicimos plata en el mismo evento
<EduardoR> quiero hacer una diferencia
<EduardoR> quiero hacer eventos/regalos/donaciones a quien lo necesita
<EduardoR> y generar "visibilidad" y 
<EduardoR> eso aumenta las probabilidades de que crezca la comunidad
<virusuy> EduardoR: perfecto, propuesta por mail list y aceptación general
<EduardoR> solo porque es una comunidad que "hace cosas"
<EduardoR> hay que hacer el eventito de entrega del libro al EUCD
<EduardoR> hay que fomentar que los profesores hagan "ejercicios" basados en logos o en la imagen de ubuntu
<EduardoR> eso ya lo han hecho
<EduardoR> en años anteriores, sin saber lo que era
<virusuy> me parece mas saludable todo eso, que andar metiendonos en negocio con ente publicos :)
<EduardoR> de esos diseños se pueden imprimir
<EduardoR> caramba, el EUCDes publico!
<EduardoR> es la punta de lanza
<EduardoR> y hay otros que esperan
<EduardoR> lo dijo Leonardo
<EduardoR> que no recuerdo que nick tiene aqui, ufff
<EduardoR> el del Circulo de informatica
<EduardoR> en el Taller de Informatica también saltaron de contentos cuando llevé el poster
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el que iba a dar una charla y no pudo por un problema personal,  estubo el otro dia acá 
<EduardoR> dijeron "por fin, nos preguntan por eventos de esos..."
<magu42> y el nick era......
 * magu42 lento
<EduardoR> en fb es newton 
<magu42> acá entra con otro
<EduardoR> le estamos escrachando el anonimato , jeje
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> propuso otro instituto privado
<EduardoR> que no conocía
<EduardoR> yo no conocia
<EduardoR> probé el BigBlueButton
<EduardoR> en virtualbox
<EduardoR> pero no entendí mucho que hacer con él
<EduardoR> yo creia que era un servicio, como skype
<EduardoR> pero te venden el servicio, o te descargás el servidor y listo, vos te manejas
<EduardoR> qudó alguien?
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> sip
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> me gustó la idea de tener un streaming
<EduardoR> y un chat al lado para feedback
<virusuy> para streaming de eventos
<EduardoR> solo el que da la charla, se ve
<EduardoR> el escritorio o la webcam
<virusuy> como haces para ver el escritorio ?
<EduardoR> yo estuve en un curso así
<virusuy> digo, que se haga streaming del escritorio
<EduardoR> de la misma forma que la webcam, es una fuente 
<EduardoR> una fuente v4l
<EduardoR> hay un programita como el recormydesktop
<EduardoR> de hecho está en el bigbluebutton (BBB)
<EduardoR> una gallega daba la clase, y la gente preguntaba por chat
<EduardoR> ella mostraba programas
<EduardoR> y en una ventanita la webcam
<EduardoR> yo pensaba que era un video grabado
<EduardoR> pero en un momento uno entro al chat, dijo Hola" y la mina le respondió el saludo
<EduardoR> yo salté!!!!
<EduardoR> no me podía imaginar que era en vivo
<EduardoR> creo que era camstasia en win
<EduardoR> pero son funciones disponibles en linux, hay que combinarlas
<EduardoR> quizás el Lives
<EduardoR> que es para VJs
<EduardoR> como esta basado en GStreamer, hay muchas combinaciones disponibles
<EduardoR> dar charlas con eso está muy bueno
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ tienen que ser en vivo? o puden ser grabadas?
<EduardoR> se acuerdan que me puse loco con dar charlas con un toque distinto?
<EduardoR> claro que puede ser grabada
<EduardoR> pero tambien podés tener grabada y responder por char
<magu42> por el tema de poder editar con tiempo y que queden mas prolijas
<EduardoR> pasar un video, si preguntan algo importante y pertinente, pausa y lo explicas en vivo
<EduardoR> el programa te permite elegir la fuente a transmitir
<EduardoR> tengo que ver el LIVES, es para eso
<magu42> jaja  lives está en pantalla negra  
<EduardoR> poder responder preguntas en tiempo real está mucho mejor
<EduardoR> es un chiste racista????
<magu42> lives del sitio , me refiero
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> pasame el url
<EduardoR> generalmente aparece la imagen de Mandela :P
<EduardoR> http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/2748
<matias> hola
<magu42> ahhh   agarré para cualquier lado EduardoR 
<matias> a todos
<magu42> matias⟿ hola
<matias> pude instalar ubuntu natty
<matias> al fin
<matias> esta muy bueno
<matias> eduardoo
<matias> como podemos hacer para organizar un evento en florida
<matias> ??
<magu42> matias⟿ escribi EduardoR  completo para que le salte el aviso, poné edu +tab y listo
<matias> EduardoR: como podemos hacer para organizar un evento en florida
<magu42> ahi vá
<matias> ok
<magu42> matias⟿ estás entrando a la sala desde la pagina de ubuntu?
<matias> ahora si
<matias> entre con mi cuenta
<magu42> estás en ubuntu?
<magu42> entrar por ahi es horrible
<matias> orke
<matias> porque
<matias> ?
<magu42> instala xchat o chatzilla
<matias> ok
<matias> lo busko
<magu42> matias⟿ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Manuales
<magu42> xchat es el mejor , pero yo no lo dije  jaja
<matias> para que el manual
<matias> XD
<magu42> el que dice Tutorial para conectarse a irc Descargar
<magu42> apt-get install  xchat  mas facil en el centro de software
<magu42> sevidor  freenode  canal #ubuntu-uy
<magu42> virusuy⟿ seguis acá?
<virusuy> magu42: si claro
<magu42> te bancás unas preguntas debianeras a esta hora ?  jaja
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> dale tranquilo
<virusuy> es temprano
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> voy
<magu42> si dejo los repos en squeeze queda fijo ahi y no se actualiza a otra rama?
<magu42> si pongo stable se actualiza a la porxima estable?
<magu42> y si pongo testing  tengo ubuntu jajaja   no?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> si 
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> ahi va 
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> en realidad lo recomdable es que el usuario
<virusuy> comun y corriente
<virusuy> con debian en su pc de escritorio tenga testing o unstable
<virusuy> y que trate de no hacer cross version
<magu42> tengo que poner los deb-src?
<matias> EduardoR:  hola eduardo podemos organizar un evento en florida 
<virusuy> magu42: si queres bajar las fuentes si
<matias> EduardoR: para promocionar el S.O
<magu42> no entiendo la dig
<magu42> dif
<magu42> necesito las fuentes para algo?
<matias> como le pongo efectos a la ventana
<matias> efectos graficos
<matias> ??
<virusuy> magu42: no, pero son recomendables
<virusuy> por las deudas
<virusuy> magu42: no molestan :-)
<magu42> ahhh ok virusuy es que en testing me mandé un moco atomico y tube que reinstalar y me quedé en stable de momento, y anda todo ok
<EduardoR> matias, se me corto y quede hablando solo
<matias> virusuy: hola como va me ayudas a poner efectosgraficos a las ventanas
<EduardoR> hay lugar? hay gente que se mueva localmente?
<matias> EduardoR: hola podemos organizar un evento aka en florida
<magu42> gracias virusuy tenia esa duda que no se encuentra en la web y en debian-es no podés preguntar  jajaja
<virusuy> magu42: de nada
<magu42> :-)
<matias> EduardoR: sii puedo juntar gente
<EduardoR> aqui? http://www.debianuruguay.org/
<EduardoR> es terrible, tiran un drupal y no sacan ni el ejemplo
<matias> ok
<matias> EduardoR:  sii puedo juntar gente vos me decis que hacer
<EduardoR> mmm
<EduardoR> parece que soy el organizador oficial de eventos
<matias> jejje eso me an dicho que hable con vos
<EduardoR> donde sería el local disponible?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ http://www.debian.org.uy/noticias   acá tenemos a nuestro amigo en el post mas nuevo :-)
<EduardoR> jaja
<matias> en la empresa de mi tio
<matias> un salon como para 15 personas
<EduardoR> luciano y barabanegra, que par!
<EduardoR> hay buena internet?
<matias> sii
<matias> no es tan rapida como la mia
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ y magu42 que es peor pero no publica
<EduardoR> no importa, tan solo que tengan
<matias> si si hay wifi
<EduardoR> y por cable?
<matias> tmb
<EduardoR> casi que de chusma, nomás
<EduardoR> sería Install fest?
<matias> jjajaj
<matias> jaja si si
<matias> vos trairias pegotines
<matias> y dvd original
<matias> y remeras
<EduardoR> según las últimas opiniones, lo del lanzamiento se atrasó porque la gente que fue no había respaldado
<magu42> matias EduardoR la presentación de 11.10  podría ser alli, aunque ya hay ofrecimiento de melo
<matias> sii
<matias> y hacemos un asado todos
<matias> tmb
<matias> que tiene churrasquera
<matias> jejej
<magu42> a la pelotita!!!  salió cortando grueso matias !!!
<EduardoR> jaja, pero como para 15 es poquito, no?
<magu42> a ver melo caipirinha  florida adado   ummmmmmm
<EduardoR> no sería para un lanzamiento, sino algo menos formal
<matias> jaja no se
<matias> sino consigo uno mas grande
<matias> consigo algo mas grande oki
<matias> y hacemos el lanzamiento
<EduardoR> una escuela o liceo, mejor
<magu42> o ente publico matias 
<EduardoR> algo como Antel?
<matias> si ya consegui
<EduardoR> sabés si tienen Videoconferencia?
<matias> el cerp
<matias> el cerp es el centro regional de profesores
<EduardoR> supuestamente en estos meses las intendencias están conectadas por fibra optica
<matias> y mi hermana estudia ahi
<EduardoR> yo tiro nomás
<matias> mmm ok
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ no tire tanto!!
<EduardoR> yo ya tengo algo conectado a la fibra, y hacer ALGO, cualquier cosa, me divertiría mucho
<matias> jajaj demas
<EduardoR> pero la fibra no es internet
<matias> yo te averiguo por el salon
<matias> para el lanzamiento
<EduardoR> es una red 
<EduardoR> la cosa es así, pienso en voz alta
<matias> dale
<magu42> matias⟿ es un poco en broma , pero saber con que infraesturctura contamos es bueno 
<EduardoR> el que tenga algo medio prometido y organizado para octubre/noviemmbre sale "nominado"
<matias> ok
<matias> si lo arganizo para antes
<matias> ?
<matias> sale antes
<EduardoR> si melo, fue uno que tiró un nombre y nada mas, que no sueñe
<EduardoR> si no es lanzamiento , puede salir antes
<EduardoR> nada pide que sea lanzamiento
<EduardoR> pero habiamos dicho que el lanzamiento era para el interior
<matias> ok
<matias> a ok
<EduardoR> si sale florida antes del lanzamiento, y tenemos cumplido "interior con eventos"
<EduardoR> el lanzamiento lo volvemos a montevideo si nadie mas ofrece lugar
<EduardoR> porque decir "melo" es fácil, moverse y conseguir lugar es otra cosa
<matias> yo consigo un lugar para mas de 100 personas
<EduardoR> como decia Linus, "menos hablar, muestre código"
<matias> jaja ok
<EduardoR> bien
<EduardoR> cañón?
<matias> quedamos asi
<matias> yo averiguo todo y te paso el aviso
<matias> ok
<matias> para cuando te quede bien que lo pida
<EduardoR> pansá en cañon e internet buena, es mejor
<matias> como
<matias> ?
<EduardoR> si podemos tener una cámara y filmar o transmitir en vivo, tambien
<magu42> matias hacelo a la lista de ubuntu uruguay
<matias> aaa ok
<EduardoR> si, si, eso mucho mejor
<EduardoR> tenes el link de la lista?
<matias> no
<matias> pasalo
<EduardoR> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<EduardoR> ese deberia estar en la web
<matias> tengo que averiguar
<EduardoR> no el link de correo que usa solo capeluto :P
<matias> para que ese link
<magu42> matias⟿ ahi nos hablas a todos a la vez
<EduardoR> y se hace mas oficial
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ falta en documentacion , que es una lista de correo y para que sirve
<magu42> es super util  y la gente no la conoce
<EduardoR> para tirar una fecha loca, principio de julio, hay vacaciones o algo así?
<virusuy> hace un tiempo un pibe muy lindo dio una charla en la ubuntu open week en español sobre chat y mail list :-P
<EduardoR> en julio cuando hay vacaciones, no tengo almanaque de uruguay :P
<magu42> virusuy⟿ lo vimos pero no era tan lindo!!!
<virusuy> magu42: entonces no era
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> che que interesante las charlas del google IO 2011
<EduardoR> lo vieron por chat?
<matias> ok
<matias> bien
<matias> me empieso a mover mañana entonces
<magu42> ese pibe tan lindo debería hacer un tuto y subirlo a documentacionn virusuy 
<matias> ok
<EduardoR> en serio lo vieron por chat?
<virusuy> magu42: ya esta el log de la charla en al wiki correspondiente de la open week
<matias> a quien
<EduardoR> se convirtió a ASCII
<virusuy> es cuestion de "copiar y pegar"
<matias> XD
<matias> de que hablan
<matias> de chusma numas
<magu42> virusuy⟿ si,  pero deberia subirlo a documentacion para asi linkear a matias por ej
<matias> a
<magu42> matias⟿ que no hemos subido el manual de lo que es la lista de correo y asi poder linkear a quien lo solicite
<matias> no entiendo nada jaja
<matias> aa ahora si
<matias> jeje
<magu42> como te linkeé  al manual de irc hace un rato
<matias> ok
<EduardoR> que te parece de poner link a la página de registro de la lista?
<EduardoR> en la página principal 
<magu42> matias⟿ instalaste xchat?
<matias> si lo instale
<matias> pero no se como usarloi
<matias> usarlo
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ deberia, pero la pagina está en toda una modificación  :-)
<magu42> matias tenes ganas de usarlo ahora , te guio
<virusuy> me fui a dormir
<virusuy> hasta mañana
<matias> ok
<magu42> chau virusuy 
<EduardoR> bie
<matias> chau
<matias> giame para usarlo
<matias> bueno me ire a dormir
<magu42> donde dice xchat arriba a la izq  // lista de redes
<magu42> busca freenode y marcalo
<matias> eduardo tengo una amiga que es profe de info que le gusta linux que me va a ayudar mucho
<EduardoR> es genial tener amigas profe de info
<matias> si jeje
<matias> fue mi profe ademas
<matias> XD
<matias> ya marque
<magu42> matias⟿ por curiosidad nomás que edad tenés ?
<matias> XD
<matias> 16
<magu42> bien
<magu42> en editar
<matias> ok
<magu42> en canales favoritos poné  #ubuntu-uy
<matias> ok
<magu42> y en apodo poné tu nick
<magu42> no pongas matias que yá está en uso por vos jajaja
<EduardoR> si, algo con mas onda!
<magu42> por hoy poné  matiass
<magu42> o lo que gustes
<EduardoR> Matty Marwhal
<magu42> jaja
<matii-04> ya
<matii-04> felices
<matii-04> jejeje
<matii-04> XD
<magu42> listo matii-04 
<EduardoR> +1
<matii-04> XD
<matii-04> jajaj
<matii-04> como adorno el nick
<matii-04> ??
<matii-04> a ya queda guardado esto
<matii-04> ?
<magu42> matii-04⟿ ahora en configuracion//preferencias podes jugar un buen rato
<magu42> si queda guardado
<matii-04> ok
<magu42> y podés estar en varios canales a la vez y varios servidores distintos
<matii-04> ya
<matii-04> ok
<matii-04> demas
<matii-04> me voy a dormir 
<matii-04> mañana entro
<EduardoR> es redivertido
<matii-04> este año no estudie
<matii-04> por cuestion de que me fui a montevideo
<magu42> por ej    hace un       /join ubuntu-es
<matii-04> asi que estoy todo el dia
<matii-04> me calleron re bien
<matii-04> gracias por escuchar
<matii-04> me
<matii-04> XD
<matii-04> mis ideas
<EduardoR> ubuntu-es :No such channel
<matii-04> y lo que me propongo siempre lo saco adelante
<magu42> matias⟿ :-)
<EduardoR> genial
<matii-04> asi que delo por hecho
<EduardoR> luego en el mail te tiro mas piques 
<matii-04> ok
<magu42> matias⟿   /join  #ubuntu-es
<matii-04> gracias
<magu42> no te olvides del #
<matii-04> chicos
<EduardoR> hay 400!!!
<matii-04> ok
<matii-04> bye
<matias> chauu
<magu42> chau
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ nunca mas de 80
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ me extraña que entres con tu ip a la vista
<EduardoR> se dan contra el router
<magu42> prefiero unaffiliated
<EduardoR> es como tener una banderita uruguaya, no?
<magu42> llamando pavos al nmap
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> preferiría asociarla con ip reversa a otro dominio
<EduardoR> decís que aqui hay gente que sabe de eso?
<magu42> podés usar tor y privoxy pero es demasiado
<magu42> siempre hay 
<EduardoR> tor no confío
<magu42> salta tu ip cada 15 segundos
<EduardoR> sabés que es justamente la mejor forma de recolectar contraseñas?
<magu42> pero te deja el acceso re lento
<EduardoR> la gente se cree que eso es seguro
<EduardoR> pero es seguro contra tu ISP, nada mas
<magu42> a seguro lo llevaron preso
<EduardoR> el resto se lo das a no se sabe quien
<magu42> yo por lo menos entro con la ip oculta
<EduardoR> porque el ultimo de la capa se conecta sin encriptado
<EduardoR> y puede ser un nodo logueado
<magu42> sip
<magu42> al irc , hay mucho pedex al dope
<EduardoR> confio mas en los ineptos de ANtel que un hacker que puso tor trucado
<EduardoR> mi router es tan malo que seguro se cae solo, no necesita hackeo
<magu42> en irc podés pedir un cloack generico a un staffer y listo
<magu42> mirá
<magu42> viste mi ip?  EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sip
<EduardoR> a proposito
<magu42> ???
<magu42> imposible
<EduardoR> tengo un modem 3g que no anda en ubuntu
<EduardoR> no, otra cosa
<EduardoR> estaría bueno preguntar en ubuntu-es sobre eso
<magu42> modem 3g    tengo este desde 8.10
<EduardoR> en los logs he visto un segfault
<EduardoR> es un clasico E176 de HUAWEI de movistar
<EduardoR> pero casi no lo detecta como modem
<magu42> me quedé en la duda sale mi ip cuando entro?  o dice unafilliated?
<EduardoR> dice (~magu42@unaffiliated/magu42)
<EduardoR> muy lindo
<magu42> ahhhh  eso grax
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> pero me quedé colgado con esto otro del 3G
<magu42> tuve unos dias ese modem y me volvio loco , pero lo conecté
<magu42> lo ve siempre como soporte de datos
<EduardoR> algo fuera de lo comun?
<EduardoR> hoy eso está superado
<EduardoR> ESE es el problema
<EduardoR> modeswitch está al día
<magu42> tengo un zte de movistar y desde la 8.10  que el problema era que venia mal el apn ,  ningun problema
<EduardoR> eso no es problema, no aparece como modem
<EduardoR> al apn no llegué y movistar es conocido
<EduardoR> no es eso, es la deteccion del hard
<EduardoR> y en lsusb aparece
<magu42> tenés que esperar que lo vea como soporte de datos , desmontarlo en forma segura y luego lo ve como modem
<magu42> apnumt.movistar.com.uy
<EduardoR> natos
<EduardoR> osasasaasasasas
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> demora un rato hasta que lo monta y lo ves en el escritorio , ahi los desmontas y al rato lo ve como modem
<EduardoR> se taró...
<magu42> yo putié con el , era de un amigo , al final lo hice andar , en 10.04
<EduardoR> si hicier eso sería feliz
<magu42> le hice tanta judeada que no me acuerdo yá
<magu42> pero lo  hice andar,  no es facil
<EduardoR> eso ya fue
<EduardoR> eso es antes de modeswitch
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> eso de desmontar está programado en ese modulo
<EduardoR> segun el id de usb
<EduardoR> lsusb 
<EduardoR> genial se cuelga...
<magu42> en lsusb tiene que decir 0001
<magu42> ID 19d2:0001 ONDA Communication S.p.A.  el mio
<magu42> si dice otra cosa que no sea 0001 lo está viendo como soporte de datos
<EduardoR> no devuelve nada, se cuelga allí 
<EduardoR> terrible Call trace en el kern.log
<EduardoR> lo peor que en windows anda
<EduardoR> pero ya lo probé en 10.10 y 11.04 32 y 64 bits
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ yo renegé con el por horas , pero se que se conecta , al final, pero no me acuerdo cuanta cosa le hize  :-(
<EduardoR> todos fallan
<EduardoR> conozco muy bien estos bichos, ya conozco la historia del cambio de modo, pero este es distinto
 * magu42 hace memoria , pero a esta hora no le funciona bien
<EduardoR> este hace saltar algo en el kernel
<magu42> en en kernel!!!   a la pucha!!
<EduardoR> si, kern.log tiene un Call trace
<EduardoR> y en otro ubuntu daba segfault
<magu42> ahi me superó  :-(
<EduardoR> esto es nuevo, ni apn ni usuario, es la deteccion del hard
<EduardoR> voy a probar en ubuntu-es
<magu42> y si!!
<magu42> a esta hora es dificil, pero con probar...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ te dejo en ubuntu-es , suerte,  después me contás  , son la 1:30!!!  mucho para mi   jajaja
<Say> buenas
<matii-04> Hola a todos como estan
<matii-04> hola
<matii-04> como estan comunidad ubuntuu
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-20
<magu42> Mpas⇝ vos estabas instalnado en flisol ?
<magu42> instalando*
<Mpas> Si magu42
<magu42> con aquella señora tan simpatica?
<Mpas> Si
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> soy el de barba del stand de ubuntu
<Mpas> jaja que nivel!
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> te hizo calentar un buen rato :-)
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<Mpas> Bastante :D
<virusuy> magu42: como va?
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> aca, viendo a peñarol y hablando con jorge castro
<magu42> como va el partido?
<virusuy> 1 a 0 pierde peñarol
<magu42> uhh
<virusuy> 34 minutos
<virusuy> del 1er tiempo
<virusuy> jjajajajajajajajajja
<virusuy> microsoft va a abrir el codigo fuente de visual basic 6
<virusuy> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<magu42> que cara de piedra
<virusuy> que grande esta gente
<virusuy> abre el codigo fuente d eun lenguaje de mediadios del siglo pasado
<virusuy> bha, se me fue la mano
<virusuy> pero en 1995 estaba bueno
<virusuy> en el 2011 es cosa del pasado
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> hice algo de basic en 1982, asi que ni me lo recuerdes  jaja
<virusuy> y en 1982 que edad tenias?
<virusuy> :-p
<magu42> 19
<magu42> :-(
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> que se le va a hacer
<virusuy> 39 este año ?
<magu42> matematica -1
<virusuy> si en el 1982 tenias 19
<virusuy> ah no
<virusuy> para
<virusuy> mal yo !
<magu42> suma de vuelta
<virusuy> voy
<virusuy> 1+1
<virusuy> 3
<magu42> yo te lo dejo en 39
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> por mi no hay problema  jaj
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> uhhhhhhhhh
<virusuy> casi gol del manya
<magu42> haciendo memoria estudié en ORT  en 83 y 84  , me cacho en la dif   :-)
<magu42> virusuy⇝ irc.debian.org/6667   #debian-uy    faltás ahí    jeje
<virusuy> voy
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> ta medio solitario ese canal
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> mas en lanoche me conecto
<virusuy> ta metiendo mas huevo mpeñarol eh
<virusuy> lo que si paso 
<magu42> y dale con peñarol    jajaja
<virusuy> es que cambiaron a los relatores
<virusuy> viste que hubo una movida por justicia infinita
<virusuy> el programa de radio
<magu42> nop
<virusuy> para que saquen a los relatores
<virusuy> y por facebook
<virusuy> se movio bastante se ve
<magu42> que buena idea , yo no veo footbol practicamente por eso 
<virusuy> PEÑAROL NOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<virusuy> PEÑAROL NOMAAAAAAAAA
<virusuy> el lolo noma! , el lolo a todo el mundo
<pcapeluto> virusuy: tas?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: si
<pcapeluto> Como anda mister?
<virusuy> aca contentgo con el triunfo de peñrrol
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJA
<pcapeluto> tal cual
<virusuy> vos??
<pcapeluto> Acá viendo un poco lo del launchpad, toy desde un Vista y APESTA
<pcapeluto> pudiste hacer algo con el código del portal?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> ya va lind
<virusuy> link
<virusuy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> pcapeluto: 
<virusuy> le hice unos retoques visuales al actual, nada mas
<pcapeluto> pensé que quedaba dentro de ubuntu-uy https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> Eso creo qeu lo puedo cambiar
<pcapeluto> que bueno, aparecen todos los cabios de la gente
<pcapeluto> que cambios le hicieron? hay que borrar todo lo que está comentad creo
<virusuy> le cambie la posicion del google search
<virusuy> estaba muy sobre el margen superior
<virusuy> y le cambie la parte de eventos
<virusuy> lo separe en dos "eventos pasados" y "eventos futuros"
<pcapeluto> Yo quería incluir en otro iframe el calendario de eventos pas{andolo al nuevo portal
<virusuy> puede ser si
<pcapeluto> y estoy trabajando en un sistema de Blog que funcione con esto
<virusuy> ahi va, genial
<pcapeluto> Para no instalar Drupal ni nada
<pcapeluto> El tema es el manejo de usuarios
<pcapeluto> Quiero que sea por medio de Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Launchpad usa OpenID
<pcapeluto> así que creo que puede integrarse
<pcapeluto> El foro es otro tema
<pcapeluto> Estaría muy bueno tener un portal completo desarrollado por nosotros
<pcapeluto> HTML5 + AJAX + PhP
<pcapeluto> Es un laburo de la masita
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> me parece que el trabajo no lo amerita
<virusuy> prefiero meter SMF o PHPBB
<virusuy> y listo, customizarlo
<pcapeluto> puede ser... he usado phpbb pero no lo he modificado nunca, tendr{iamos que verlo
<pcapeluto> lo que si me gustaría es tener el Blog armado por nosotros... eso estaría bueno
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> eso seria bueno
<virusuy> bien simple
<virusuy> con el mismo theme
<virusuy> obviamente
<pcapeluto> Si, es la idea
<virusuy> ya tenes algo armado vos ?
<virusuy> porque yo puedo ir armando algo
<pcapeluto> tengo ya las librerías de vlidación para OpenID, para el código php y para incluir esa validación en phpbb
<pcapeluto> Asi todos los que se logueen lo hacen con la cuenta de launchpad y evitamos el SPAMM
<pcapeluto> Necesito un curso de Launchpad!!!!!!
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> si queres voy armando algo del blog
<virusuy> por lo menos la estructura basica
<pcapeluto> yo había pensado tomar el archivo tmplate para ello pero debería modificarse a php esa parte
<virusuy> el archivo template?
<luciano_> pcapeluto: 
<luciano_> yo puedo armar la estructura basica del blog
<luciano_> basado en el theme actual
<luciano_> te parecE?
<luciano_> y arrancamos a laburar desde ahi
<luciano_> a estructura basica me refiero a poder postear, y comentar
<pcapeluto> Hay un archivo que se llama template.html
<pcapeluto> que es un html casi vacío
<pcapeluto> solo tiene el menu
<pcapeluto> Podemos arrancar con eso si
<pcapeluto> pero hay que tener en cuenta la validaci{on de los usuarios
<luciano_> si
<luciano_> pero vamos por parte
<luciano_> primero vamos a armar lo basico del blog
<luciano_> despues nos ponemos a laburar arriba
<luciano_> yo para el domingo tengo la estructura armada
<luciano_> con el sistema de post y de comments
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> bien de bien
<pcapeluto> conocés el sitio askubuntu?
<luciano_> si
<pcapeluto> Ah... no perdón toy mal, hablamos de levantar algo como phpbb
<pcapeluto> esto es un blog
<pcapeluto> nada que ver, dejalo así
<luciano_> oka
<pcapeluto> Tenés que explicarme como hago para subir mis cambios al launchpad
<luciano_> ya tenes registrado tu GPG y sshekey ?
<pcapeluto> creo que si ejeje
<luciano_> fijate en tu perfil en LP
<pcapeluto> Si si, estoy cambiando algunas cosas porque tenía dos cuentas de launchpad
<pcapeluto> una con un correo que hace 4 años que no uso
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> tengo openphp keys y sshkeys creadas
<pcapeluto> peo creo que las ssh me quedaron mal
<virusuy> ta
<pcapeluto> pah
<virusuy> metete en el truk que dice "lp:ubuntu-uy-website"
<pcapeluto> la jodi
<pcapeluto> perdi el acceso a mi wiki
<pcapeluto> no me acepta el usuario
<matii-04> hola
<pcapeluto> Pablorubianes: tas?
<PabloRubianes> pca
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> como anda mijo.... viste lo que estamos haciendo con virus_uy?
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, con bruta gripe
<PabloRubianes> no vi nada
<pcapeluto> Subimos al launchpad el código del portal
<PabloRubianes> muy bien
<pcapeluto> vamos a desarrollar un sistema de blog propio
<PabloRubianes> lo pusieron en un ppa de ubuntu uy?
<pcapeluto> que valide con Launchpad
<pcapeluto> y un foro similar
<PabloRubianes> anda a -consejo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-21
<ratman> holas
<pcapeluto> Que tal ratman?
<ratman> bien
<ratman> y alli 
<pcapeluto> Acá armando algunos cambios más en el sitio
<ratman> me ta fallando el update umm que raro 
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yaeypLhC3w&feature=related
<ratman> un genio el flaco ese
<ratman> sudo op ratman
<ratman> umm no funciona
<ratman> sudo ban pcapeluto
<ratman> umm
<ratman> bue no hace lo que le digo que mañ 
<ratman> nas
<ratman> me dejo de andar el synaptic
<ratman> solo me anda el centro de software
<magu42> ratman⟿ y desde un terminal   synaptic  como root?
<ratman> pa no se
<ratman> pero es que ni me resuelve las dependencias
<magu42> ratman⟿ pero abre entonces?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> solo que instalas algo y te dice
<ratman> falta taol paquete
<ratman> pero bue 
<magu42> arriba a la izq  recargar
<ratman> sip probare
<ratman> por fin pude
<ratman> jjee por lo menos instale el virual box
<ratman> ejee
<magu42> ratman⟿ al recargar actualiza los repositorios
<ratman> sip se
<ratman> es solo que me parece que han garcado al sinaptic no se
<magu42> por?
<ratman> igualmente lo que necesito ya pude instalarlo je
<ratman> e
<ratman> porque habia un update y me dije
<ratman> bueno actualizems
<ratman> cuando actualice me dejo de andar
<magu42> ummm
<magu42> ratman⟿ de ultima  apt-get install synaptic
<ratman> sip lo intentare 
<magu42> perdon  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<magu42> aunque habria primero que hacerle un remove  jeje
<ratman> o un purge
<magu42> sip
<magu42> sudo apt-get remove -purge synaptic   si no me equivoco
<ratman> creo que apt-get purge synaptic   ya hace el remove
<ratman> y quita lso archivos dependentiente
<magu42> nunca me acuerdo si lleva un - o --  o ninguno el purge
<magu42> y si no más dificil , desde el centro de software
<ratman> sip deberia llevarlo 
<virusuy> opa, buenas noches
<ratman> sip igaul ahora
<magu42> como va virusuy ?
<ratman> ya arregle necestiava el virtualboox
<magu42> ok
<ratman> para instalar centos
<virusuy> magu42: todo bien
<ratman> :(
<ratman> cosa que odio pero bueno 
<virusuy> ratman: te quedo bien la remera?
<virusuy> porque me calienta arreglar el sorteo para que las cosas no salgan bien 
<virusuy> :-p
<ratman> sip tengo que agrandarla muy poco o yo achicarme
<ratman> creo que hare eso 
<virusuy> vos ves cual es mas facil
<magu42> virusuy⟿ cuando hago la sshkey  toma mi contraseña y la mac de la pc no ?
<virusuy> magu42: hace un sum medio rario
<magu42> y si cambio de SO en la misma pc no pasa nada?
<virusuy> pasa
<virusuy> tenes que exportar e importar tu shKey
<magu42> la mando al otro SO?
<magu42> o sea entro en el otro SO y agrego la shkey desde ese SO ?
 * magu42 vuelve en 20´
<pcapeluto> buenas buenas.... 
<pcapeluto> virusuy, viste el branch de la página en el launchpad?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: nop
<virusuy> ahora lo veo
<virusuy> cambiaron algo ?
<pcapeluto> Ah.... ya hay aportes de pablorubianes y míos
<virusuy> eso !!!!
<virusuy> ahroa actualizo mi brunch local
<virusuy> yo voy a ver si hoy puedo armarma el eskeleto del sistema de blogs
<pcapeluto> yo arranqué a modularizar las secciones del index
<pcapeluto> hice un index.php
<pcapeluto> un footer
<pcapeluto> y un menu
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> ahora veo las diferencia con el comando diff
<pcapeluto> así siguiendo esa estructura todas las demás páginas se ven con el mismo contenido, solo cambiamos un archivo
<virusuy> exacto
<pcapeluto> Pero ya estamos trabajando con php....
<virusuy> genial !
<magu42> virusuy⟿ volví . Entonces me llevo el shkey al otro SO de esta pc y lo ingreso ahi ?
<ratman> uf cuanto laburo da hacer lvm con la porqueria de centos
<virusuy> magu42: siempre y cuando mantengas el nombre del equipo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi creo que tengo un problema , pero veo como arreglo,  gracias 
<virusuy> porque esta relacionado con tu usuario y nombre de equipo
<magu42> el usuario siempre uso el mismo , pero el equipo creo que lo cambié en ese , y si ni entro por este SO y listo
<magu42> igual es solo por curiosear y ver que hacen ,, no entiendo mucho
<magu42> apenas logré entender el cambio que hiciste de la fuente y los margenes , puedo leer algo de html  pero escribir , ni ahi  :-)
<virusuy> feliz fin del mundo pa todos
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, brb
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: ok
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jajaja
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: como estas?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ya casi listo para dormir
<SergioMeneses> q dia tan largo
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: jejejeje..
<virusuy> aqui son 00:30
<virusuy> es bastante temprano
<virusuy> ademas quiero jugar con un framework de PHP un rato antes de dormir
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-22
<pcapeluto> virusuy: lindo avance en launchpad
<virusuy> pcapeluto: jeje
<pcapeluto> Estoy haciendo un template para tener como avance para el resto de las páginas
<virusuy> yo voy a ver si me pogo con el lbog
<virusuy> blog
<virusuy> el tema es que vino mi suegro y su nueva novia canadiense.. entonces habia que hacer sociales
<virusuy> pcapeluto: viste que se formo un grupo para 'power users' de ubuntu
<virusuy> usuarios que les gusta customizar el sistema y eso
<pcapeluto> Si, ya me anoté ayer
<pcapeluto> muy buena idea
<virusuy> se, estan todos los grosos ahi adentro
<virusuy> jcastro juancito tocino
<virusuy> te iba a decir, para la estructura general del foro
<virusuy> es el header, el footer y el CSS
<virusuy> y estamos listos
<virusuy> no se si viste pero en el ulitmo commit que mande, cambie un poquito el slide... viste?
<pcapeluto> Si si... yo tenía pensado eso
<virusuy> otra cosa, ese slide hace link hacia una pagina inexistente
<virusuy> hay que ver si metemos información, o le sacamos el link
<pcapeluto> yo cambié además el de las novedades para que el efecto solo sea Fade, el link que no hace nada es proque hay que crear la página con las novedades de unity
<pcapeluto> Ahora que está el template es más fácil
<virusuy> ah, pero la idea es crearla con las novedades de natty
<virusuy> bah, de unity
<pcapeluto> no no... pará
<pcapeluto> Ese slide muestra novedades de lo que sea
<pcapeluto> lo que pasa es que el que puse de Unity deberá apuntar a esas novedades
<pcapeluto> si mañana publican una foto de Mark en un boliche con Ladi Gaga puede que amerite agregarle un Slide en ese sector
<pcapeluto> Bien, el invitado que se logeo soy yo desde el nuevo portal, ya agregué el streaming de video y ahora el IRC al nuevo formato del portal
<invitado> Que bueno... ahora puedo hablar conmigo mismo
<invitado> Material de primera para mi psicoanalista
<virusuy> opa!!!! niceeeeee
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> me pongo las pilas con el blog
<virusuy> bien simple.. una base
<virusuy> 2 tablas
<virusuy> "entradas" - "comentarios"
<virusuy> la primera para los posts
<virusuy> y la segundan para los comentarios
<virusuy> pcapeluto: que te paree?
<pcapeluto> bien bien... bajate el fckeditor,permite crear contenido con formato en un campo de texto
<virusuy> ahh para ponerle decis ?
<virusuy> vamos por parte
<virusuy> primero que funcione, despues vamos agregando esos campos
<pcapeluto> dale, yo ya estoy subiendo estos cambios y voy a bajarme phpbb para ver como lo implementamos...
<virusuy> phpbb esta muy bueno
<virusuy> el tema del theme, hay que verlo bien
<virusuy> creo que si tenemos la plantilla unica.. el sistema de blogs y el foro
<virusuy> estamos re encaminados
<virusuy> lo bueno de phpbb pcapeluto es que tiene una buena comunidad y buena documentación
<pcapeluto> Si si.... con el template.php ya tamos bien rumbeados
<virusuy> esta bueno tener un proyecto en el cual trabajar
<ratman> um en poco ya veo cambio de nombre del canal
<virusuy> ademas, viste que es un proyecto padre e hijos
<virusuy> ratman: jajajaj por ?
<ratman> se pasara a llamar php-uy
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> nah, aca discutimos un proyecto de la comunidad
<virusuy> de y para la comunidad
<ratman> :)
<virusuy> ademas vos sos de la casa ahora
<virusuy> nada de hablar de natty... desde que ganaste la remera
<virusuy> natty paso a ser lo mejor que te paso en la vida
<ratman> bueno tengo una consulta
<ratman> porque php 
<ratman> y no asp
<ratman> ;)
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> pcapeluto: podes kickear a ratman , haceme el favor
<virusuy> jajajajaj
<ratman> jejeje
<virusuy> bueno
<ratman> a algo 
<virusuy> me pongo a programar
<ratman> sabian que hay algo que no anda
<ratman> en el canal 
<virusuy> el que?
<ratman> mira
<ratman> sudo ban virusuy 
<ratman> no anda el sudo 
<virusuy> te sacamos todos los privilegios a vos
<pcapeluto> jajajjajajaj
<ratman> oy a tener qe poner mi bot jeej
<virusuy> ademas, leiste el man de ban ?
<virusuy> claramente te falta un operador
<ratman> jje
<pcapeluto> tas pasado ratman
<ratman> si queires los hago como lo hacen los ircop 
<ratman> aunque tendria que recordar
<ratman> hace mucho deje de serlo 
<ratman> sip un poco pablo 
<virusuy> pa , me hace falta un monitor secundario
<pcapeluto> es que desde que usas sn para chatear que se te olvidan algunas cosas
<ratman> sip yo lo tuve pensando 
<ratman> jeje
<pcapeluto> msn perdón...
<ratman> msn puajj
<virusuy> yo no uso msn
<ratman> yo no uso eso 
<virusuy> bah, lo tengo pero ni lo habro
<virusuy> abro
<virusuy> que animalito, por dios
<ratman> y me queiran banear por por asp
<ratman> eje
<pcapeluto> jajajajajjaja
<virusuy> para loco, la pepsi me hizo mal
<pcapeluto> ya tenemos 15 revisiones del sitio publicadas
<virusuy> pcapeluto: 15 ??? la ultima mia ayer fue la 1
<virusuy> 15
<virusuy> digo
<virusuy> 11*
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaj
<virusuy> pcapeluto: si te fijas hay un nuevo css para el slide
<virusuy> habria que achicarlo
<virusuy> sacarle todo lo que no sirve..
<virusuy> porqu es una copia de default.css
<pcapeluto> ya hay varias cosas migradas
<pcapeluto> mmmm.. una copia?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> un cp default.css UnitySlide.css
<pcapeluto> Ahora después me fijo eso
<pcapeluto> Los Slide de noticias y la galería principal de todas maneras voy a modificarlas más adelante para no cargar tanto de páginas
<pcapeluto> espero hacer trabajar todo eso desde MySQL
<pcapeluto> u Oracle o MS-SQL, lo que salga primero
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<virusuy> MS SQL sin dudas
<virusuy> nada de esas mariconeadas de software libre
<virusuy> hippies
<pcapeluto> peludos sucios
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJ
<virusuy> jajajaj que capo que soy
<virusuy> instale phpmyadmin y no instale mysql
<virusuy> jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<virusuy> dios, la involucion personificada soy
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAAJAJ
<virusuy> intentaba loguearme y no podia ni a palos
<virusuy> y tampoco encontraba el servicio
<pcapeluto> Bueno, yo una vez intenté durante 3 horas loguearme con el usuario su , justo antes de decidirme a formatear e instalar me di cuenta que tenía que entrar con root, y eso que hacía ya 2 años que tenía Linux en esa máquina JAJAJAJJA
<ratman> yo toy intentando que no deje entrar con el user root
<ratman> a las terminales
<ratman> en un server que ando configurando ahora
<ratman> ejjee
<pcapeluto> uff... no en aquella época (2002) tenía SuSE y el usuario root era lo normal para todo, no había sudo ni nada parecido jaja
<ratman> yo empece con un debian 3
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> no use linux por 3 años
<pcapeluto> Che... Launchpad no tiene una especie de TODO para hacer una lista de lo que tenemos que hacer verdad?
<ratman> lo odiabaç
<ratman> jejee
<virusuy> pcapeluto: blueprints
<virusuy> seria como "planificar"
<virusuy> en español
<pcapeluto> ah... bien, que ganas de complicarla
<virusuy> jajjaja
<virusuy> tengo que ver como usar la lista de correos de launchpad
<virusuy> porque hay pila de cosas para discutir y no rinde tirarlo a la lista de la comunidad
<virusuy> mas vale usar eso y comunicarnos entre los interesados
<virusuy> no te parece pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> a la lista ubuntu-uy-website-team@lists.launchpad.net  ?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> funciona?
<virusuy> manda un mail a ver que hace
<pcapeluto> No se, yo me suscribí y mandé uno a ver que pasaba
<pcapeluto> jaja
<virusuy> y cayo ?
<pcapeluto> a mi no, pero fue hace un par de días
<virusuy> uhmm
<virusuy> depues lo veo bien
<virusuy> pero te parece bien la idea de arma la lista
<virusuy> esa lista
<pcapeluto> si si, yo por eso me suscribí, me pareció lo más natural
<pcapeluto> ya mandé uno
<pcapeluto> ahora siiiiiiiiii
<pcapeluto> llegó
<pcapeluto> llegó lo más bien la respuesta
<ratman> el tema de hoy es
<ratman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZOrFJuZko4
<virusuy> yo le estoy dando a phil collins
<pcapeluto> dejate de jder ratman!!!!
<pcapeluto> Bueee... tengo phpBB con el nuevo branding de Canonical
<pcapeluto> Creo que nos fuimos pal otro lado con el nuevo foro
<virusuy> uhhhhhhh que bueno pcapeluto 
<virusuy> tirate un screen 
<virusuy> a ver como queda
<pcapeluto> a ver que les parece... http://twitpic.com/50w460
<virusuy> pcapeluto: no hay algo mas naranja?
<virusuy> no esta para nada mal
<virusuy> pero me gustaria verlo en el estilo naranja
<pcapeluto> voy a ver si modifico algo
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> sino igual, esta bueno
<pcapeluto> Bueno, por lo pronto estoy subiendo lo que está armado a http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/foro
<virusuy> pcapeluto: genial
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estas?
<pcapeluto> si,  decime
<virusuy> estaba pensando
<virusuy> realmente vale la pena crear un sistema de blogs desde cero ?
<virusuy> no te parece mas practico y robusto agarrar wordrpess
<virusuy> meterle el theme y listo ?
<pcapeluto> Y... como poder se puede
<pcapeluto> pero la idea era armar uno nuestro
<virusuy> yo no tengo problemas
<virusuy> pero talvez carezca de funcionalidades
<pcapeluto> Wordpress está bueno y tiene mil cosas, muchas que no se necesitan
<virusuy> o por lo menos en la primera etapa no las tenga
<pcapeluto> Vemos como queda y lo que falte se puede ver
<pcapeluto> no te preocupes por eso
<virusuy> oka
<pcapeluto> De todas maneras primero hay que tener algo para mostrarle a los del consejo y ver que piensan, si nos dan para adelante seguimos
<pcapeluto> podés incluso buscar ejemplos de blog's php para incluir el código, debe haber algo
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pcapeluto: me fui, 
<virusuy> mañana sigo con esto
<virusuy> abrazo
<pcapeluto> dale, nos vemos
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-14
<ratman_> nas
<AndroUser2> Hola
<ratman> holas
<ratman> alguien tiene el telefono de pablo rubiales
<locum> buenas
<locum> hay alquien x ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-15
<locum> buenas
<dylan66> hola locum 
<locum> impresionante!!!!!!
<locum> al fin alguien en este canal
<locum> dylan66, muy buenas
<dylan66> siempre hay gente
<dylan66> bien y tu
<locum> siempre esta sin actividad
<dylan66> lo que a veces estan ocupados
<locum> hace mil años q no entro 
<dylan66> los lunes mas tarde se charla mas
<ratman> siempre hay a veces demoramos
<dylan66> y se hacen charlas multimedia en google+
<locum> llevaba mucho tiempo sin entrar a este canal
<locum> eso esta bueno
<locum> yo llegue hace 15 dias a uruguay
<locum> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04
<locum> el tema de ubuntu me parece q cada vez va a peor
<dylan66> y que tal te resulto?
<dylan66> a la pucha
<locum> una mugre de momento, no se lo q me vaya a durar
<locum> no puedo iniciar en gnome, no me reconoce la bateria 
<dylan66> hay mucha variedad en el mundo linux muy valiosos todos
<locum> conectividad lentisima, 
<locum> dylan66, ese es el mayor problema 
<dylan66> la conectividad no es responsabilidad de ubuntu
<locum> en este caso si 
<locum> es un tema de hw
<dylan66> lo de la bateria no te comprendo
<dylan66> conectado si ingresa?
<locum> tengo un i5, nvidia 1gb, intel graphics, 
<locum> dylan66, Battery 0: Charging, 74%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<locum> de  6 hrs de rendimiento en win, en ubuntu esta sobre 1 hr
<locum> cuando deberia ser al reves
<locum> la verdad q si no fuera medio obligado no instalaba
<dylan66> pero no te ingresa a gnome por cuestion de la tarjeta grafica
<locum> ?????
<locum> tengo 2 graficas una de ellas una nvidia de 1gb
<dylan66> ahh con la intel si te anda
<dylan66> ?
<locum> la verdad no se con cual esta tirando ahora
<locum> el i5 quad core me trae grafica embebida pero aparte tengo la nvidia de 1 gb
<locum> ahora mismo estoy en ubuntu con el unity
<locum> antes al iniciar sesion me dejaba seleccionar gnome y listo ahora no
<dylan66> es cuestion de instalar el gnome-shell
<locum> si me descarga a 30kb del adsl
<locum> el xchat tampoco lo trai se lo tube q poner
<dylan66> bueno eso no es tan grave
<locum> dylan66,  en q version estas?
<dylan66> en la 17
<locum> el tema mio es el hw para variar, 
<locum> ???????
<locum> 17?
<locum> de q
<dylan66> fedora
<dylan66> y en la debian testing en otra maquina
<locum> fedora es la otra opcion q pensaba instalar
<locum> llevo años con ubuntu pero me parece q no mas
<locum> se te ocurre como solucionar lo de la bateria?
<dylan66> por lo que lei a partir de kernel 3 iba a gastar menos
<dylan66> habia una aplicacion llamada jupiter quepermiti el ahorro de energia
<locum> el tema es q me come 5 hrs de bateria de la nada
<locum> o sea, a ver si me entendes la bateria dura como 6 hrs en win, en ubuntu 1hr
<dylan66> eso debe ser otra cosa entonces
<dylan66> la verdad ni idea
<locum> x eso es lo q me mata 
<locum> no voy a viciar una bateria nueva 
<locum> como desinstalo ubuntu
<dylan66> formateando el disco :)
<locum> no way jose q no tengo respaldo del win
<locum> dylan66, tengo novedades
<dylan66> que paso locum 
<locum> arregle lo de la bateria
<dylan66> me alegro
<danielmato> llegue
<locum> buenas
<PabloRubianes> buenas danie
<danielmato> hola
<JefePIC> si alguien ve al webmaster de http://www.ubuntu.org.uy digalen que tiene un fail en la portada en enlace de descarga de la distro.
<locum> buenas 
<locum> alguien en la vuelta?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-16
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Triviox> buenas daniel
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<danielmato> perdon, estaba contestando un par de mails...
<Triviox> jeje si, todos dejamos a la sala ahi media en stand by
<Triviox> todo bien daniel?
<danielmato> todo bien
<danielmato> vos?
<Triviox> bien,. googleando un rato sobre app interesantes para el cel (jeje lo nuestro es casi correo postal no? :P) 
<danielmato> ja ja, sip...
<danielmato> yo tambien instalo y desinstalo cosas, el pobre teléfono dice, en que manos caí...
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto ir a dormir... mañana arranco tempranito
<danielmato> saludos
<ubuntero> hey
<ubuntero> hay alguien ?
<efpc2003> nas noche
<calisto> tal vez no sea el canal adecuado, pido disculpas si eso a afecta a alguien, necesito un programador python en uruguay, a alguien le interesa o alguien conoce a alguien que le interese?
<ubuntero> hola gente
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-17
<ratman> holas
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> nas
<virusuy_> alguien me puede nombrar ?
<danielmato> virusuy_, 
<danielmato> listo
<virusuy_> gracias danielmato 
<danielmato> de nada
<danielmato> ratman, compraste pasaje?
<virusuy_> te jodo para otras pruebas
<ratman> nop 
<danielmato> dale tranqui
<ratman> estan en el laburo con eso 
<danielmato> es cierto que te lo paga el laburo...
<ratman> virusuy_, 
<virusuy_> mmm
<virusuy_> gnome3 no me quiere notificar
<ratman> pero bueno sera viaje de 1
<ratman> jeje
<virusuy_> a ver ahora ?
<ratman> virusuy_, 
<virusuy_> ahora si
<virusuy_> gracias
<ratman> dnd
<virusuy_> gnome3 se pone las pilas si lo configuro como la gente
<virusuy_> vamo' yo !!
 * virusuy_ se entero que la corporacion tiene una server de IRC
<virusuy_> y que hay otros usuarios de linux que se conectan asiduamente y charlan ahi :) tambien empleados de la corporacion
<danielmato> gente, me voy
<danielmato> nos vemos mañana
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches
<calisto> .... --- .-.. .-
<PabloRubianes> hola calisto 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<calisto> si
<calisto> estaba tratando de ver como funciona el complemento para xchat
<calisto> cwirc
<calisto> pero no entiendo 
<calisto> pire con aprender codigo morse
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> si yo vi que estaba raro eso
<PabloRubianes> pero anda saber
<calisto> bueno eso es hola
<calisto> voy a comer un poco
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN   - Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -2)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-18
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Richard> Buen día gente
<Guest17561> Buen día
<Ignacio> Hola :)
<Ignacio> Holaa :)
<Ignacio> Hi
<Ignacio> Digo hola
<ubuntero999> hola?
<ubuntero999> Hay alguien aquí?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-19
<danielmato> buenas
<Triviox> buenas daniel
<danielmato> como va todo?
<ratman> nas
<danielmato> en que andan?
<dylan66> aqui probando un gestor de vetanas livianito
 * Triviox instalando un debian en vmware a ver si puedo engañar a dropbox para ampliar considerablemente mi espacio :)
<danielmato> entonces se estan divirtiendo bastante
<dylan66> i3 es capaz alguno lo probo
<dylan66> alguien probo gnome-boxes?
<danielmato> nop
<dylan66> es para virtualizar
<dylan66> y escritorio remoto
<dylan66> esta en el gnome 3.4
<danielmato> no he probado nada de eso
<Ignacio> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-20
<manco> ping ?
<manco> bueno.. dejo aviso nomas.. en la web de ubuntu uruguay, el enlace de descarga para la versión 12.04 tiene un error de tipografía.. habria que arreglarlo.. 
<manco> the manda a hhttp://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<manco> notese la doble "h" al inicio.. por lo que no te lleva a ningún lado.. "simulando" un servidor caído.. 
<manco> saludos !
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-13
<magu42> 21:22
<markun> hola?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una pregunta para hacerte
<CarlosNeyPastor> sobre configuracion quizas me salvas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping EduardoR 
<unityshell> Ya esta la actualizacion de ubuntu-uy Webapp publicada, incluye el anuncio de reuniones en la barra de notificaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas!
<EduardoR> hola!
<unityshell> Holsa
<EduardoR> estoy terminando afiche y camiseta de ubuconla
<EduardoR> el anunciuo de reuniones es el que se usa? estamos en el horno con nuestra web 
<unityshell> En teoria las reuniones son los Lunes y miercoles, Lunes para Ubuntu-uy y el miercoles para ubuconla
<unityshell> pero las veces que pude entrar el miercoles no habia nada
<EduardoR> PEro ya nadie aparece ni los lunes ni los miercoles, es increible
<unityshell> Eso vi
<EduardoR> salgo corriendo para el laburo 
<EduardoR> tenemos demasiado que comunicar y no doy a basto con todo
<EduardoR> vender remeras, hacer afiches, hacer mas remeras, enviar cartas, seguir trámites, actualizar la web
<unityshell> No se hicieron "comisiones" para trabajar en las diferentes tareas?
<EduardoR> y adiviná, participo en todas..
<EduardoR> bytes!
<unityshell> que bolas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hola
<PabloRubianes> estaba saliendo
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ocupado?
<SergioMeneses> si bien bien! ya casi sin gripa
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-14
<pcapeluto> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-15
<aragorn> holas
<magu42> 22:51 
<EduardoR> helo
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, did you attend vuds today?
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: sadly no, at work :/
<tiagoscd> how about you?
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, no :S working too
<SergioMeneses> I dont like vuds because of this
<tiagoscd> UDS during week = impractible for me
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, at least virtual, because in person you could get be present and work will be not a problem
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah, sure
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ¿Pudistes escanear el recibo?
<EduardoR> hoy sin falta, pero no hay numeros, son un $25.
<EduardoR> *solo 
<Ignacio> EduardoR: ?
<Ignacio> Ah
<Ignacio> Es rarisimo el correo.. Ya casi una semana..
<EduardoR> *Solo es un recibo por "algo" de $25
<Ignacio> Ah ok :-/
<EduardoR> no hay tracking
<Ignacio> ¿?
<EduardoR> no se le puede hacer seguimiento como cuando uno paga $60 y te dan el código de tracking
<EduardoR> por $25 no hay nada que hacer
<Ignacio> Igual.. Es una porquería el correo :P
<EduardoR> si vemos un pibe de camiseta de ubuntu Uruguay naranja, fué el!!!!
<EduardoR> igual vamos ahacer mas camisetas, asi que si no aparece te imprimimos otra
<Ignacio> Jajajjaaj
<EduardoR> ta luego ;)
<Ignacio> Ta luego B-)
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-16
<IgnacioUy> Che EduardoR  creo que mañana hago huelga en el correo :P
<ratman> buenas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> holas
<konne> Buenas a todos.
<konne> asterismo, EduardoR, ratman , SergioMeneses , sud0 , tiagoscd , ubuntulog2 , virusuy , zerick 
<asterismo> buenas
<zerick> hola
<SergioMeneses> konne, 
<konne> Que tal todo por aqui?
<SergioMeneses> \o
<SergioMeneses> konne, trabajando
<konne> SergioMeneses: Dale duro ;)
<SergioMeneses> konne, jajaja
<konne> Puedo pedir un favor? Es para saber si os podeis conectar al siguiente servidor irc que acabo de montar
<konne> zenjobs.sytes.net
<konne> puerto 6667
<ratman> sip entri 
<ratman> zerick, 
<zerick> ya me conecté ;)
<konne> Ok, gracias!
<ratman> huy nombre mal 
<ratman> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-17
<ratman> hola calisto 
<calisto> hola ratman
<calisto> no queria molestarte
<calisto> asi que simplemente espere pacientemente a que aparecieras jajaja
<ratman> yo ayer tuve un rato pero tuve que salirme
<ratman> por el tema de presion
<calisto> de presion
<calisto> tenes la precion alta?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> tuve 18 10
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-18
<aragorn> nick ratman
<ratman> hola EduardoR 
<ratman> virusuy, 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-19
<ratman> hola Triviox
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-12
<sud0> áéíóúñ
<ratman> nas
<magu42> lun may 12 00:19:12 UYT 2014
<magu42> hoy instalé dos xubuntus , sigue mi cruzada 
<magu42> pal log 
<magu42> gilunes
<ubuntero> hola
<asterismo> hola gente...
<asterismo> calisto
<asterismo> ratman
<ratman> holas
<calisto> asterismo
<ratman> que tal 
<calisto> ratman
<asterismo> calisto, tenes que programar una red neuronal capaz de detectar asteroides en movimiento en las imagenes que tenemos en el observatorio
<asterismo> tenemos gigas y gigas de imagenes
<asterismo> jejeje
<calisto> y asterismo no es nada complicado
<asterismo> jajajaja
<asterismo> en serio?
<calisto> lo más complicado es alinear las imagenes y normalizar
<asterismo> jajajaj
<calisto> no para nada
<asterismo> uno y la mitad del otro...
<calisto> hay que abstraer el problema
<calisto> basicamente detectar que cambia en una imagen  y la otra
<asterismo> si
<calisto> por ej, rapidamente :
<calisto> 1) alinear imagenes
<calisto> 2) yo identidicaria puntos con lo centros
<calisto> pero se puede hacer con todos los pixeles de entrada, aunque tal vez lleve muchas neuronas de entrada
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> eso pensaba
<calisto> 3) el entrenamiento
<asterismo> porque todo los pixeles tienen una informacion
<asterismo> capaz preprocesar las imagenes para uniformizarlas un poco... tipo imagenes binarias o algo parecido
<calisto> si por eso de estronomia saben más ustedes que yo
<asterismo> che, pero alinear las imagenes se puede?
<calisto> lo principal eliminar ruido
<calisto> el tema es 
<calisto> si yo tengo  una imagen rectangular, y otra imagen rectangular pero no exactamente del mismo sector
<calisto> tengo que normalizarlas
<calisto> hacer que sean el mismo rectangulo del cielo
<calisto> y eliminar todo lo que sobre
<asterismo> encontrar la interseccion, no?
<calisto> imaginate asterismo el peor caso te doy 2 fotos completamente distintas, de una forma tonta dirias haaaa todo el cielo se movio
<calisto> claro encontrar la interseccion
<asterismo> porque tengo ganas de meterme con algo de eso
<asterismo> en neurolab con python como hiciste
<asterismo> me re colgue
<asterismo> tiene pila de aplicaciones en mi area
<asterismo> por ejemplo esa
<asterismo> alineacion de imagenes
<asterismo> y deteccion de objetos en movimiento
<calisto> lo más facil seria que en los metadatos de la imagen estuvieran las coordenadas del cielo que cubren
<asterismo> el tema es como haces la normalizacion
<asterismo> y como le das el feedback de exito o fracaso
<asterismo> esta en los metadatos, mucho mas que la posicion del cielo
<calisto> pensa en como la arias vos
<calisto> si tenes 2 imagenes como detectas vos el movimiento
<calisto> que proceso seguis
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> ves lo que cambia
<calisto> encuentre las 7 diferencias
<calisto> en otras palabras
<asterismo> ahi va!!
<asterismo> jajaja
<calisto> solo que en las revistas las imagenes estan alineadas y normalizadas
<calisto> sino seria muy dificil encontrarlas
<calisto> aparte no se si es el caso pero tambien esta el tema de que las proporciones sean distintas
<calisto> pero eso es relativamente facil de entrenar
<calisto> te armas un juego de 10 imagenes que las creas vos
<asterismo> si
<calisto> y las torces, las deformas
<calisto> de tal forma que 
<calisto> vos sepas cuanto las giraste y cuanto las deformaste
<calisto> le pasas las 2 imagenes como entrada ( toda la chorrera de pixeles
<calisto> y alimetas la salida con la deformacion que aplicaste
<calisto> otra posibilidad tal vez más optima
<calisto> es encontrar 5 o 6 puntos de cada imagen que sean los más reprecentativos
<calisto> y solo pasar esas coordenadas eso exige menos neuronas
<calisto> luego para saber si hay diferencias, pasas los n puntos donde hay luz
<calisto> en una y otra
<calisto> requiere programas procesamiento de datos
<calisto> de imagenes
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> voy a ver si me pongo a leer 
<asterismo> a ver que tipo de proceso de puede neuronalizar digamos
<calisto> si queres te ayudo a modelar el problema 
<calisto> el de alineacion y deteccion 
<asterismo> para mi sería un honor
<calisto> todo lo otro es normalizacion
<calisto> se puede arrancar despacio
<calisto> por ej contruyendo una red que alinea cuadrados
<calisto> le pasas 8 coordenadas siempre el lado valiendo lo mismo ( con menos coordenadas anda ) y que te de como resultado el angulo
<calisto> luego lo cambias a rectangulos y ves como funciona
<calisto> luego le pasas 4 puntos y otros 4 puntos no rectangulos pero en la misma fomrma
<calisto> y luego la prueba de  fuego
<calisto> 4 puntos y otros 4 puntos donde
<calisto> los segundos  4 puntos esten rotados y deformados
<asterismo> ahi va
<calisto> pero incluis en el proceso de entrenamiento tambien los 4 puntos que solo estaban rotados
<asterismo> el tema es que no me queda claro como sacar el numero de "grados de libertad" o de neuronas minimas que tiene que tener la red para resolver un cierto problema
<asterismo> en tu caso con pitagoras
<asterismo> tenes 2 valores y un resultado
<calisto> asi ponderas que primero se avive que tiene que tratar de rotar primero antes de estirar
<calisto> prueba y herror
<calisto> que yo sepa no hay una prueba exacta de como calcularlo
<asterismo> pero, no tenes que arrancar con la red entera??
<calisto> es algo asi como elegi un numero entre 0 y 100
<calisto> y yo arranco es mayor o menor a 50
<calisto> mayor o menor a 25
<calisto> mayor o menor a 37
<calisto> mayor o menor a 31
<calisto> y ya lo vas acotando
<calisto> para que sea la cantidad de neuronas que calcula lo que precisas
<calisto> si le metes muchas neuronas lo que hace es que recuerda mucho y no "piensa" casi nada si el problema es simple
<asterismo> ahh
<asterismo> no sabia eso
<calisto> eso se llama sobreentrenar
<calisto> cuando memoriza
<calisto> si le pones pocas no piensa muy bien
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-13
<danielmato> buenas
<magu42> lun may 12 23:16:46 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-14
<ratman> hhaa
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> todo bien 
<ratman> voy a molestar a carlos
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<magu42> vos?
<ratman> CarlosNeyPastor, 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor
<ratman> ahi le debe llegar avisos al cel
<ratman> jajaja
<magu42> sip
<magu42> ratman⟿ encontraste a Diego al final ?
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> ah ok
<ratman> ya se de que era
<magu42> mejor entonces  jaja
<ratman> y que cuenta magu 
<ratman> yo ando mirando unos aparatos
<magu42> nada nuevo ratman , aburrido
<magu42> no pasa nada
<danielmato> buenas
<ratman> nas
<magu42> ratman⟿ muy bueno el odroid , no encuentro cuanto soporta en microsd
<ratman> en que
<ratman> a le vi una sd de 16 
<ratman> pero debe soportar de 32
<magu42> ah
<ratman> supongo 
<magu42> no dice nada en las especificaciones
<magu42> o no lo veo yo
<ratman> hay en accesorios en a pagina
<ratman> memrias y otras cosas
<magu42> si , los vi 
<ratman> como tarjetas wifi y eso 
<magu42> en las faqs
<magu42> Can I add extra Storage?
<magu42> Yes. You can use higher capacity of eMMC storage or/and Micro-SD card up to 64GB.
<magu42> 64gb que lo tiró
<PabloRubianes> buenas magu42 ratman 
<ratman> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> danielmato⟿ como anda allá por el interior !!
<danielmato> en este momento mucha humedad, y unos mosquitos enormes, con mucha hambre
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> pero de eso ni le cuento, seguro que para el este está parecido...
<magu42> gualito
<magu42> menos mosquitos talvez 
<danielmato> lo sospeché desde un principio
<magu42> 100% humedad
<danielmato> ta lindo para hacer ruta
<magu42> ni me hagas acordar , pasé muchos otoños en la ruta 
<magu42> ahora empiezan las nieblas espesas
<danielmato> hoy me tocó bus, pero la verdad que asusta hacer ruta, vino suavecito el maldito, nos dejaron parados unos caracoles rengos
<danielmato> put... le di cancelar a lo que me mandaste
<danielmato> sorry
<magu42> toy probando
<magu42> va de vuelta
<magu42> creo que no funciona en irc el envio de archivos
<magu42> no funca
<magu42> es una captura de pantalla del informe del tiempo de aereopuerto de carrasco
<danielmato> no funca
<magu42> nop
<magu42> vos creeme , 100% humedad 
<danielmato> ja ja, saco la cabeza y hago nebulizaciones en frio
<magu42> vos creeme , 100% humedad 
<magu42> ups
<magu42> era 
<magu42> montevideo 88%
<danielmato> sip
<magu42> estás yendo en omnibus ahora mismo?
<danielmato> nop, ya estoy en casita...
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> es que ahora con los bus guifi vio!!
<danielmato> sip, el 227 es un caracol artrosico, pero tiene wifi
<danielmato> el 1m de solfy vuela, pero... no wifi
<magu42> aguante el 227
<danielmato> hasta que tenés sueño y querés llegar...
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> me rajo 
<ratman> maniana lo seguimos
<ratman> y aviso si me compro eso 
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> me fui a domir
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<danielmato> nas ratman 
<danielmato> nas PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> nas noches a todos!
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<danielmato> nas magu42 
<magu42> ‏nas noches
<Diego2014> hola
<Diego2014> Necesito ayuda
<Diego2014> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-15
<ratman> pcapeluto, 
<ratman> que tal 
<pcapeluto> como anda? felicitaciones por lo de ubuntu member
<ratman> gracias
<ratman> :)
<ratman> como anda todo 
<pcapeluto> Bien, revisando unas cosas,subiendo algunas Webapps al Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Comoles fue en la Flisol??
<ratman> pues creo que bien 
<pcapeluto> Pude ver un poco por Vera
<ratman> aunque ya no son los flisol de antes
<pcapeluto> Se noto
<ratman> espero que no mi taller
<pcapeluto> Van a hacer alguna fiesta lanzamiento o usaron el Flisol para ello?
<ratman> usamos el flisol para ello 
<ratman> auque no va a pasar mas eso 
<pcapeluto> No va a pasar más que usen el Flisol o que hagan una fiesta lanzamiento?
<ratman> mas lo primero 
<ratman> eso creo 
<pcapeluto> Ah bien, por separado
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-17
<magu42> rat
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que tal
<magu42> que talco
<ratman> aqui llevandolo
<magu42> vamos el domingo
<magu42> me fui ratman 
<ratman> ta maniana
<magu42> si no , yá quedamos para el dom
<magu42> nas
<ratman> ok
<magu42> dmurana⟿ no vuelvas loco al muchacho de la utu
<PabloRubianes> magu42, que tal?
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> aca terminando de hacer un commit para el LoCo Portal
<magu42> hablaste con ratman ?
<PabloRubianes> una boludes, pero a ver si me la aceptan
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> 10:30 los espero
<magu42> ok
<magu42> que es el loco portal?
<ratman> nas
<PabloRubianes> decile que me llame cuando pasen por la casa
<magu42> nas don ratman 
<PabloRubianes> asi bajo
<PabloRubianes> porque esta medio complejo el tema transito aca en la cuadra para estacionar los domingo de ma;ana
<magu42> uhhhhh
<PabloRubianes> magu42, loco.ubuntu.com
<magu42> no me acordaba de la feria
<PabloRubianes> capaz que lo mejor es que los espere en colonia y eduardo acevedo
<magu42> paramos lo mas cerca posible y te llamamos
<magu42> ah dale
<magu42> como??
<ratman> chocamso a todos
<ratman> y listo 
<magu42> ah si , se cruzan que bol
<ratman> porque ponen una feria en una calle
<magu42> cosa de locos ratman 
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> asi no hay seguridad
<magu42> eduardo acevedo sube hacia 18
<magu42> quedo al revez
<magu42> no importa, ya se me ocurrió otra via
<magu42> colonia y eduardo acevedo entoces
<magu42> entonces*
<ratman> parece
<ratman> je
<magu42> dmurana⟿ acalambra a muchacho de Dolores en fb   https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<magu42> dmurana⟿ necesita configurar alerta sonora en xchat
<ratman> je
<magu42> ayer estuvimos de charla con él , justo sobre ese tema , lo voy a matar
<ratman> o regalarle un parlante
<magu42> jajaja
<ratman> cambio de pc 
<ratman> ya regreso 
<ratman> ahi ta
<magu42> que corno usas para irc dmurana ?
<dmurana> listo
<dmurana> Pidgin
<dmurana> pero estaba corriendo 2 veces y estaba todo podrido
<magu42> xchat +1
<dmurana> en Pidgin tengo todo, irc, 4 cuentas xmpp, msn, etc.
<ratman> xchat +10
<magu42> y no te enterás de nada jaja
<ratman> jjeje
<dmurana> algo así, jeje
<magu42> dmurana⟿ ves los mensajes más arriba o se te perdieron?
<dmurana> los estaba leyendo, Pidgin guarda registro, capaz xchat no :P
<magu42> xchat guarda 500 lineas
<magu42> se puede configurar igual
 * ratman anotando "pegarle a dmurana por criticas a xchat"
<dmurana> y bueno... el tipo me dice "instalamos Ubuntu Server para usarlo con fines educativos como PC de escritorio y clonamos todo con Norton Ghost trucho"
<magu42> jaja
<dmurana> igual lo más grave es que, estoy 99% seguro, que los errores en la clonación pueden haber sido ocasionados por usar Ghost
<magu42> ubuntu server está bien , por defecto no instala nada de servers , ahora el ghost es un pecado
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ok colonia y eduardo acevedo
<PabloRubianes> llamenme
<dmurana> antes, cuando se usaba ext3, pasaba
<PabloRubianes> me tengo que ir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<magu42> dale PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> nos vemo
<PabloRubianes> y gracias!
<magu42> mirá la captura casi al final http://askubuntu.com/questions/340965/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-server-step-by-step
<dmurana> hay que mandarles a Cassinelli para que les de una clases de clonación
<magu42> no instala ningún servicio
<ratman> no hepodido instalar ldap en ubuntu 4.04
<magu42> mostro cassinelli
<ratman>  creo que tienen un problemaa
<magu42> de capa 8 ?
<dmurana> igual, hay cosas mejores para instalar que un Ubuntu Server para desktop
<magu42> ubuntu minimal install , y le marcas xfce y listo
<dmurana> y lo clonás con Clonezilla o Redo
<magu42> mas bien
<dmurana> y mientras mirás como se clona, te dedicás a romper los CDs de Ghost 
<dmurana> o ya que estamos, un Trisquel Mini con el metapaquete para educación viene muy bien
<magu42> me estaba esperando eso  jajaja
<magu42> solo pensaba cuando lo ibas a decir
<magu42> :-)
<dmurana> en realidad estaría muy bien que Trisquel continuara con su versión Edu, estaba mejor (en selección de software preinstalado y consumo de recursos) que Edubuntu
<dmurana> dejando de lado el tema de Ubuntu y el software privativo
<magu42> ese no lo probé
<dmurana> pero bueno, no hay tantos desarrolladores en el proyecto
<dmurana> por lo que están saliendo solo Trisquel core, Trisquel Mini, y los Sugar Remix
<dmurana> es que el último Trisquel Edu que salió fue el 3.5 (Ubuntu 9.10)
<magu42> bueno pintó que me voy a comer paella a lo de los viejos
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas noches
<dmurana> buen provecho!
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-12
<walter_orsi> buenas noches a todos!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<walter_orsi> una consulta: has recibido algo de la lista d correo dl grupo...?
<walter_orsi> pq yo me di d alta hace un par d meses y jamás recibí nada...
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> hace unos dias mandaron uno
<walter_orsi> tonces metí la pata pq yo no recibí nada...
<PabloRubianes> no te habras puesto la opcion digest?
<PabloRubianes> que te manda como un resumen cada tanto
<PabloRubianes> ?
<walter_orsi> pah, ni me acuerdo, la verdad
<walter_orsi> puedo revisar eso y modificarlo?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> revisalo
<PabloRubianes> y mando un mail para probar
<walter_orsi> las solicitudes d suscripciones se confirmar cn correo o por el moderador?
<PabloRubianes> nop
<PabloRubianes> mando mail
<PabloRubianes> a ver si te llega
<walter_orsi> dale!
<PabloRubianes> fue
<PabloRubianes> llego?
<walter_orsi> nope... nada. mi cuenta es d gmail, tendrá algo q ver eso? ni siquiera entra en spam!
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-15
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-16
<magu42> 6
#ubuntu-uy 2020-05-17
<DonYulo> Hola, buenas, alguien que me guíe un poco con Compiz en 20.04
<magu42> hola compiz todavia existe?
<magu42> que bueno
<DonYulo> jajajajaja no lo se
<magu42> un juguete era . o es
<DonYulo> hace 12 años que uso ubuntu y en mis comienzos lo utilicé mucho, pero ahora me vino ganas de usarlo y no me resulta jajajaja
<magu42> claro hace 12 años también lo usaba
<magu42> me encantaba
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> soy usuario home, nada más. Por lo general me las arreglo con copy-paste jajajajaja para hacer cosas en la terminal
<DonYulo> todo a nivel de escritorio la verdad, como soy músico me cambié definitivamente a Ubuntu cuando encontré MuseScore, un editor de partituras
<DonYulo> alt-f2 y escribo metacity --replace y sa va todo al quinoto, me sale una pantalla que me dice que tengo que reinciar
<DonYulo> y no me queda de otra
<magu42> pahhh
<DonYulo> pahh!!!! jajajaja años que no escuchaba eso.... o leía
<magu42> jajajaja
<DonYulo> viví dos años en Uruguay, pero como hace 24 años atras
<magu42> ahh  de donde sos? o vivis?
<DonYulo> Soy de Chile, vivo cerquita de Viña del Mar
<DonYulo> y vos?
<magu42> ahh genial
<magu42> ciudad de la costa Canelones
<DonYulo> Canelones, estuve ahí un par de días.
<magu42> saliendo de montevideo al este
<DonYulo> si, no recuerdo mucho pero estuve ahí
<magu42> sigo buscando compiz , parece medio muerto eso
<DonYulo> viví 5 meses en Rivera, 5 meses en Fray Bentos y dos meses en Florida, 1 mes en Salto, 5 meses en El Cerro de Montevideo
<DonYulo> otros 5 meses en Punta de Rieles
<magu42> jajajaja  conocés uruguay mas que yo
<DonYulo> lo de compiz tampoco es apremiante jajaja
<magu42> me dio curiosidad ahora 
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> no tanto como crees, fui misionero de la Iglesia de Jesucristo y no fui de turismo, por lo que lugares no conocí mucho.
<DonYulo> pero la gente es genial, hice muchos amigos entrañables para mi.
<magu42> impecable
<DonYulo> Rivera sin duda fue lo más me gustó. Iba una vez por semana a Santana
<DonYulo> A mis hijas les digo que viajé a Brasil 20 veces jajajajaja
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> veo que compiz sigue en repos  , deberia funcionar
<DonYulo> tengo todo instalado, pero al hacer el cambio se va todo y tengo que reiniciar
<magu42> compiz-plugins-extra ???
<magu42> eso era importante , creo recordar
<DonYulo> si, también instalado
<magu42> no recuerdo mucho de compiz 
<DonYulo> jajaja yo tampoco, por eso estoy acá jajajaja
<magu42> si en ubuntu-es no responde nadie , estás frito 
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> parece que están todos muertos ahí
<DonYulo> llevo semanas entrando y preguntando y nada de nada
<magu42> esta medio quieto el canal , como todos , pero alguien siempre responde
<magu42> bueno , no siempre
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> jejejeje
<DonYulo> cómo va eso del corono virus en tu país? (disculpa el cambio de tema)
<magu42> mejor que en otros lugares , pero con el riesgo de todos
<magu42> somos pocos 
<DonYulo> es verdad
<DonYulo> yo extraño muchas cosas de allá y a pesar de los años aún tengo pegadas muchas palabras
<magu42> uds todos cuarentenados  por 7 dias obligatorios
<DonYulo> y eso de hacer sonar los dedos no lo he sacado de mi vida nunca jajaja
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> Por algunas regiones (departamentos) o ciudades. La capital es la complicada
<DonYulo> a mi perra cuando la castigo le digo: andáte a la cucha
<magu42> obviamente !!!
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> y obviamente mi mate con hierva Canarias no puede faltar
<DonYulo> claro que esa marca de hierva es un incordio encontrarla, no la venden por lo que un amigo de un amigo que trabaja en la embajada uruguaya nos vende
<magu42> jajaja  que lio
<magu42>  acá hierva se refiera más a otra cosa ,   la de tomar mate es yerba  jeje
<magu42> por las dudas
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> https://www.eluniverso.com/entretenimiento/2019/09/02/nota/7499964/escribe-bien-hierva-hierba-o-yerba
<magu42> para que el canal no piense otra cosa
<magu42> jaja
<DonYulo> jajajaj es verdad, mi ortografía es muy mala, el teclado del pc es una cosa y el teclado del piano es otra
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> yo siempre escribo yerva , por la vieja costumbre de la yerba brasilera
<DonYulo> tenés razón, tendré que uruguayarme más
<magu42> jaja
